# Naruto 546 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara was called immortal, not a good sign for him :/ I predict Naruto rampaging around a bit and maybe more stuff explained.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

kabuto does something and madara with the pain engage naruto and bee


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 29, 2011)

More Naruto and Bee fighting Zetsus and maybe Edos too. And I predict Kyubi and Naruto talk.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara turns into a tree.


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

madara and more RM action from naruto.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto meets up with several characters on the battlefield and helps defeat the Bjuus.


----------



## lazykilla87 (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto is saving the day, save sakura, saves kakashi, saves some random ninja, then some rookies. then he goes to find tanzou.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara and his Six Paths face off with Naruto by chapter's end.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 29, 2011)

My guess would be that we'll see Zetsu main armies resume hostilities and the various divisions struggling to remain cohesive as the Zetsu infiltrators pick them off one by one and disrupt their formations and then we get Kabuto sending his remaining Edos back into the fray and he'll make some remark about the new Rikudou Pain Tobi has created. The next round of Edo match ups are prepared. Including Gaara vs his dad and Onoki vs Muu- c'mon it has to happen at some point. And then Naruto arrives at the various battlefields. Bee will arrive at the battlefield with Gaara and Onoki so he can face the 3rd Raikage.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto kills more Zetsus. At the end of the chapter a shadow figure appears saying only "I will avenge you...Zetsu".

Shit just got serious. 


Naruto deals with more of the Zetsus. People start to hear that Naruto is out on the battlefield. Madara has some tea with his Edo Pain Jinchuriki. More Zetsu awesomeness. Something big happens at the end.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 29, 2011)

first  page 

    I predict madara being epic


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto uses some kind of love rasengan that makes immortals mortal again. Then he gets a previously unmentioned occular bloodline limit technique that automatically dissolves evil.

Kishimoto: "Fuck it."


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto performs more Rasengans, Kind of a big deal complains.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 29, 2011)

Seems accurate. Haha damn I'm pessimistic. I need to go do something else.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 29, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi show up


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto's will begin to arrive on each of the battlefields one by one and begin taking out the zetsu's.  More talk about Madara. Probably nothing major, can't see Madara reaching Naruto for another chapter or so.


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Nagato and Itachi show up



You've become like Bart.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict Itachi.


----------



## Escargon (Jun 29, 2011)

*Naruto owns the Zetsu, Madara arrives. Madara orders the zombies to attack Naruto, but before noticing Naruto puts a rassengan on Madaras mask so it gets destroyed.

His face is now revealed, 
Spoiler:  



being one swordsman fella with Madara and Senju parts on his face who wants his soul back from Naruto. Its sealed by Narutos father. 




He combines the legendary weapons to a legendary big sword and the fight begins.*


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

Escargon said:


> *Naruto owns the Zetsu, Madara arrives. Madara orders the zombies to attack Naruto, but before noticing Naruto puts a rassengan on Madaras mask so it gets destroyed.
> 
> Hes face is now revealed,
> Spoiler:
> ...



WTF did I just read?


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict my brain is fucked.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

More Naruto awesomness.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 29, 2011)

Klue said:


> WTF did I just read?



Bad Fan Fiction 



I predict, as usual, Itachi and Nagato


----------



## vered (Jun 29, 2011)

i predict more finger related rasengans


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 29, 2011)

*Chapter 546 Prediction: *    The Storm on the Battlefield

The first of Naruto's clones quickly dispatches the zetsu within the Shinobi army and saving people, left and right.   Word quickly spreads to HQ of the purging.   But Madara anticipated the move and intiates the next step of his plan, to send in the next wave of undead.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Jun 29, 2011)

I boldly predict Sasuke. He was mentioned and Naruto just showed off his powers... time for Sasuke to do the same


----------



## Klue (Jun 29, 2011)

It's no surprise that I'm looking forward to Madara's Six Path's of Pain potential showdown with Naruto and Bee. However, I'm also hoping Kishi explains how Naruto is able to use Rasengans in his Tailed State Mode - what happened to the negative and positive chakra?

I really like bearzerger's theory which suggest that Naruto - at some point - realized he could use just the negative (white) chakra of the Kyuubi and pull of his techniques as normal.

Is it true Kishi?

Secondly, I'm hoping Naruto clears out all of the impostor Zetsus, permanently ending that plot point.

And, oh yeah: More Rasengan pwnage, I want to see the haters hate.


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict other battlefields...


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 29, 2011)

Might Guy: Yo Kakashi, they skipped your fight my man.
Kakashi: Idgas, they were fodder anyway.
Might Guy: Youth!

Kakashi:.....

Meanwhile...Naruto confronts the 6 jin, and solos them with ease.

Madara:....You OP friend.
Madara: But you know, my middle name is Sosuke Aizen
Naruto: I believe it!

Killer bee: Yo bakyarao!

Meanwhile....

Itachi and Nagato confront Kakashi and Might guy.

Itachi: lol, fodder guys are fodder.
Might guy: We have improved!

-Nagato starts smoking.-

Kakashi and Itachi stare at eachother for 26 seconds.

Itachi: Wait...0-0! Only a Uchiha could handle my eyes
Kakashi: Well bro, these things happen.
Might guy: Part of our youth!

-Tenten appears-

Tenten: FREAKING SCREEN TIME!!

Kakashi:-_-
Might guy:-_-
Itachi: -_-
Nagato: -_-


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict madara to send one of his dogs to stop naruto's fun, probably a few of the summoned jinchu.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto vs Madara and his Pains


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2011)

naruto kills more zetsus and we see the other kages reaction of A letting naruto join the war could happen next chapter. i have been waiting for their reaction


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 29, 2011)

When is Bee going to split off and do his own thing?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 29, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto kills more zetsus and we see the other kages reaction of A letting naruto join the war could happen next chapter. i have been waiting for their reaction



Yeah I hope so as well Onoki and Gaara's reactions will be priceless Onoki as he will no doubt recognize who Naruto's father is and Gaara simply because he will be bitching Naruto is in the war.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2011)

Naruto does what Shikaku told him, give the Alliance a hand at getting rid of the White Zetsus that have been a problem throughout the war. But at the end he'll end up being very exhausted, just when Kabuto & Madara are ready to begin the fight with the Edos again.


----------



## killa NOPH (Jun 29, 2011)

I predict we see the reactions from everyone on Naruto's new strength and speed, plus Naruto getting rid of the white Zetsu. Also Madara at the end getting ready to capture B. Don't think Madara would capture Naruto since "he's leaving it to the sauce."


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 29, 2011)

Madara confronts Bee next chapter. It's already the second  day of war and Madara has no time to waste therefore they clash next chap.


----------



## jso (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm gonna say we see a ET battle take the forefront as Naruto heads towards all the battlefields. I predicted that last week too and look at what we ended up getting


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 30, 2011)

Naruto fights more Zetsu
Naruto and Kyuubi chat
Madara begins his fight
Kabuto somewhere


----------



## auem (Jun 30, 2011)

i think next chapter will be naruto bushins running around everywhere...everyone is informed that naruto is coming...real naruto will boss around gamahiro,stampeding through battlefield... kabuto will make his move with itachi and nagato....
no sasuke,no madara and his peins...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jun 30, 2011)

Kabuto will make an appearance for sure imo.


----------



## Joker J (Jun 30, 2011)

Who said the battle with Kakshi vs the swordsmen rite now are over?
Since we know the Naruto clones are out kicking the  white zetsu asses we might get transfered towards Garra/Onoki situation.


----------



## kagegak (Jun 30, 2011)

madara vs bee and gamahiro


----------



## calimike (Jul 1, 2011)

@SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...


> That boy is no longer your demon fox. He is a citizen of Konohagakure village Uzumaki Naruto! (by Master IRUKA from #NARUTO epi 1)



Naruto used own strenght with limit Kyuubi chakra on their own. He is free to move. He is burning spirit!


----------



## Namikaze-Minato (Jul 1, 2011)

*Shit your pants....or epic facepalm?*

The war has started, all the edo's are out there, and with that being said, any chapter now we can finally see who is in the final coffin.

Now i ask you....do you think you'll be shitting your pants when you see who it is, or do you think you'll be throwing that face right into your hand uttering the words, "You're dead to me Kishi"


----------



## Ibb (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm expecting Naruto's "arc" to mirror Sasuke run at the Kage Summit.

Sasuke vs Samurai
Sasuke + Taka vs four Kages+bitches
Sasuke vs Danzo

Naruto vs White Zetsu
Naruto + Bee vs Six Path Edo Jinchurikis
Naruto vs Tobi


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm sure we'll see Itachi and Nagato...but something is telling me Kishi is going to make someone attack Kumo where Tsunade and Raikage are based at, along with all the other intel crap there.

There's still Madara, Kabuto + other coffins and tricks, 6 Edo Jins, Edo Kages, Itachi+Nagato and any other stuff Kishi decides to pull out. There will be high class battles coming up that's for sure.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 1, 2011)

I predict:
Naruto CLONES Jumps around..
more smashy smashy to zetsu platoons..

meanwhile:
Shit gets real on Different divisions
as the Day progresses:

the Edo Kages begins to move..
Gaara and Temari uses combo jutsu to try to slow the kage's movement.
creating massive sandstorms... Onoki sends giant boulders at the Kages..

Mei's guards are Outnumbered by Zetsu clones with Black zetsu, 
Mei starts to think of using her Kekkei genkai but was hesitant 
because it might endanger her fodder guards 

At the HQ:
Shikaku, Mabui , Tsunade and A was alarmed..

Panels showing Sakura and Shizune being shocked by the number of 
injured Shinobi being sent to the medic tents..

Kiba's division is seen moving towards an unknown location..
Darui's division went nuts when Dan used Ghost jutsu, and Kakuzu was fully recharged
with five hearts,,
Shikamaru orders Ino and Choji that they will put an end to Kakuzu using everything they got.. Tenten, Izumo, and Kotetsu seen rampaging over Zetsus..

Tenten: _There's no end to this!!_.

then Hanzou's crew reunites with Kakashi to put an end to the swordsmen who is now with zetsu clones..


----------



## JGeezy725 (Jul 1, 2011)

Naruto didn't exactly make a whole lot of kyuubi shadow clones to hunt down 40,000 zetsus did he?


----------



## navy (Jul 1, 2011)

JGeezy725 said:


> Naruto didn't exactly make a whole lot of kyuubi shadow clones to hunt down 40,000 zetsus did he?



Considering only one Naruto was needed to solo a Zetsu division?


----------



## falsepod (Jul 2, 2011)

Naruto dashes to the various battle sites, any encounters will be dealt with quickly. We won't see Madara reach Naruto next chapter. At most he'll find a KB which he'll dispel possibly absorbing the portion of Kyuubi chakra contained within it. Naruto notices the loss of the Kyuubi/ Kyuubi tells him not to be a dick and stop using TKB. Naruto tells him to stfu and keeps running anyway. I would be very surprised if Kabuto gets panel-time, or Nagato and Itachi, theyre being saved for something later on. We might see Kakashi get trolled when Naruto arrives to find his entire fight off paneled and then Kakashi daydreaming about how awesome Naruto has become. 

Still as long as we don't see the MIB mini rasengan again I'll be happy.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 2, 2011)

navy said:


> Considering only one Naruto was needed to solo a Zetsu division?



It wasn't a Division a Division tends to comprise of 10,000+ soldiers this look to me to be about 20 - 30 so only a Platoon


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 3, 2011)

madara and the other paths can respawn when killed,  all have two of the most special eyes, he's the most special member or the most special clan, decended from the most special ninja of all time.

he and the buji are all basically sage of the six paths now.

all can control nine tales, because of the sharingan. 

madara will probably lose even though he's the most over powered villain that will probably ever be in this manga.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

I suspect Itachi.


----------



## auem (Jul 3, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> madara and the other paths can respawn when killed,  all have two of the most special eyes, he's the most special member or the most special clan, decended from the most special ninja of all time.
> 
> he and the *buji* are all basically sage of the six paths now.
> 
> ...



buji who..?!

never seen jinchurikies spelled as buji...:rofl


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2011)

@ auem 

I guess he meant "biju". Just a misspelling.


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 3, 2011)

Naruto Nagato Itachi and Madara in one chapter is all I need...Sasuke?s EMS?ll be a nice touch..


----------



## auem (Jul 3, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> @ auem
> 
> I guess he meant "biju". Just a misspelling.



nope...that will be greater haxed..read his post carefully...he meant jins...


----------



## Friday (Jul 3, 2011)

Naruto will be eco-friendly and start planting even more trees.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 3, 2011)

I predict:

Gaara: -Hey guys do you remember my speech about us fighting this war to protect Naruto? Well forget it, Naruto is here and he's going to fight in place of us!

Fodders: -Yeah!


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jul 3, 2011)

Naruto saves a few peeps like a bawss, and Madara continues to scheme like a bawss.

Overall:


----------



## Gabe (Jul 3, 2011)

naruto saves the rookies from the zetsus. and madara remembers he has a space time jutsu and goes to the real naruto and bee.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 3, 2011)

auem said:


> nope...that will be greater haxed..read his post carefully...he meant jins...



actually i did mean bijuu in spelling, and i just didn't want to call them jins.


----------



## Dashido (Jul 3, 2011)

Naruto running outa chakra and then kishi setting donw some effing limts for Rm(I hope) Madara being epic...


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 3, 2011)

inb4 "don't believe in previews" 

Chapter's preview (WSJ Japanese website):



> ナルト戦場へ!!
> 我愛羅は父親との遺恨を…!?





Naruto to the battlefield... Gaara's hostility towards his father... Will Kishi give us - FINALLY - the Gaara/Oonoki vs. Edo kages fight?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 3, 2011)

Kakashi doing something of relevance.


----------



## Klue (Jul 3, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> inb4 "don't believe in previews"
> 
> Chapter's preview (WSJ Japanese website):
> 
> ...



Of course we're going to see that next. 

Madara will take forever to reach Naruto (2-3 months of chapter releases), delaying my desire - no, need - to see the new Pain. Also, Naruto will spend a fudge ton of time dealing with Zetsus, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jul 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto saves the rookies from the zetsus. and madara remembers he has a space time jutsu and goes to the real naruto and bee.


 QFT.

No but seriously, I really hope Madara shows us some feats. And, never thought I was going to say this but, some Sasuke panels would be much appreciated.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm more interested in Gaara vs Father than anything including Naruto right now. So I'm excited for these upcoming chaps


----------



## Face (Jul 4, 2011)

vered said:


> i predict more finger related rasengans



I can't wait to see what his middle finger does?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 4, 2011)

Face said:


> I can't wait to see what his middle finger does?


It'll make him the next Nappa.


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2011)

Kool-Aid said:


> actually i did mean bijuu in spelling, and i just didn't want to call them jins.



so bijuus are six paths and bijuus can control 9 tail...


----------



## Faustus (Jul 4, 2011)

Face said:


> I can't wait to see what his middle finger does?



Just wait for Naruto to meet with Fuu and you'll see


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2011)

imma laugh when fuu is menz


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 4, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> imma laugh when fuu is menz



She's not how many times do we have to go over this? Viz translations are 100x better then any fan translations especially when it comes to characters (Let's remember Might Guy, Soul Reaper ext.) Viz translation of the Artbook has Kishi say he wasn't sure of her Background not if she was a girl or not.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> When is Bee going to split off and do his own thing?


I doubt they are going to split up as most people predicted Bee is going to be captured during this arc. 

Also It's makes the plot easier for Kishi to work with since the Jins won't be split up and Madara's probably going to try and take them both. 

It will be some nice hype for Madara If he manages to take the 8 tails while fighting RM Naruto + V2 Bee.

Also I predict Sasuke finally


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2011)

i am really not interested in gaara i rather see onoki vs muu or A vs his father.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i am really not interested in gaara i rather see onoki vs muu or A vs his father.



Oonoki and Muu are at the same place as Gaara and his father


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i am really not interested in gaara i rather see onoki vs muu *or A vs his father*.



Please no more Lariats for awhile


----------



## Maerala (Jul 4, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> She's not how many times do we have to go over this? Viz translations are 100x better then any fan translations especially when it comes to characters (Let's remember Might Guy, Soul Reaper ext.) Viz translation of the Artbook has Kishi say he wasn't sure of her Background not if she was a girl or not.



Calm down, it was a joke. Plus, that's wrong anyway.  ShounenSuki already confirmed it. Viz translations aren't exactly a beacon of truth.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Oonoki and Muu are at the same place as Gaara and his father



i know it would be better if they just show onoki vs muu and just a few panels of gaara vs his dad.



Jin-E said:


> Please no more Lariats for awhile



why not plus some black lightning will also be shown. taijutsu fights are usually some of the best


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 4, 2011)

Naruto will pwn some more Zetsu, the Edo Kage attack Gaara's division and at the end Madara and his Six Paths show up to fight Naruto.


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm really excited!!..it will be epic, dont know much about madara?s true power right now, but naruto vs gedo mazo and former jin will be legendary..I wonder how many chapters the second day of war will have....And of course Nagato and Itachi are there..So as a naruto fan I could not ask for more...


----------



## auem (Jul 4, 2011)

NSAMA said:


> I'm really excited!!..it will be epic, dont know much about madara?s true power right now, but naruto vs gedo mazo and former jin will be legendary..*I wonder how many chapters the second day of war will have*....And of course Nagato and Itachi are there..So as a naruto fan I could not ask for more...



i am expecting around 50 and if sasuke also join the field in the 2nd day then add another 25...


----------



## navy (Jul 4, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> inb4 "don't believe in previews"
> 
> Chapter's preview (WSJ Japanese website):
> 
> ...



How accurate are these usually?


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

navy said:


> How accurate are these usually?



Not really accurate at all.

But will be eventually, to some degree, obviously.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

navy said:


> How accurate are these usually?



once in a blue moon


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> once in a blue moon



Agreed Addy. 

They're accurate sometimes.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2011)

I predict more mutated Zetsu ass pulls.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Il Void said:


> I predict more mutated Zetsu ass pulls.



I predict more posters screaming ass pulls when there aren't really any ass pulls.



Ass pulls is overused even more than trolling, now-a-days.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2011)

^I would have to disagree about that, but each one to their own. 

Most likely there will be panels of some of the shinobis from the Alliance, most probably from the Rookies, being amazed by how Naruto localizes the Zetsus and gets rid of them before getting exhausted by using Taijuu Kage Bunshins in Kyuubi Mode.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Agreed Addy.
> 
> They're accurate sometimes.



i think they were right last chapter if i am not mistaken


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think they were right last chapter if i am not mistaken



I actually searched for last chapter's preview but couldn't find it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> I actually searched for last chapter's preview but couldn't find it.



i think they should do a thread containing all the previous......... and then compare them to what actually happens in the chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think they should do a thread containing all the previous......... and then compare them to what actually happens in the chapter



Sounds lulz enough. Get to work! 

I'm still waiting for that preview (following chapter 467) that said the Juubi's power surpasses God.

Maybe Madara will talk about it this week?


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sounds lulz enough. Get to work!
> 
> I'm still waiting for that preview (following chapter 467) that said the Juubi's power surpasses God.
> 
> Maybe Madara will talk about it this week?



no more god feats 

i rather see another 10 chapters of BS minato hype than one line juubi or rikudo


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 4, 2011)

auem said:


> i am expecting around 50 and if sasuke also join the field in the 2nd day then add another 25...



nah...actually  will be sooner than expected...Madara?s taking care by himself of the situation, I think  he will not be able to capture naruto so he?ll have no choice but to let sasuke to do that job. that?s kinda my predition.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm not really aware of an instance in which Viz's translation was totally _wrong_, but they have translated things in incredibly awkward ways.  Plus, it's not like our typical translator, Hisshou, is just some dude who  looked up Japanese online and now thinks he's an authority.  He translates Japanese to English for a living.  Maybe he's a bit of an anti-Viz, in that he sometimes makes mistakes but gets the tone overall correct in general.



Addy said:


> i think they should do a thread containing all the previous......... and then compare them to what actually happens in the chapter


I did that once.  Well, I made a post of like 5-10 of them.  A number of them were actually correct, but only because they were so vague that they would be technically correct no matter what the next chapter held.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm not really aware of an instance in which Viz's translation was totally _wrong_, but they have translated things in incredibly awkward ways.  Plus, it's not like our typical translator, Hisshou, is just some dude who  looked up Japanese online and now thinks he's an authority.  He translates Japanese to English for a living.  Maybe he's a bit of an anti-Viz, in that he sometimes makes mistakes but gets the tone overall correct in general.
> 
> I did that once.  Well, I made a post of like 5-10 of them.  A number of them were actually correct, but only because they were so vague that they would be technically correct no matter what the next chapter held.



link please


----------



## Hexa (Jul 4, 2011)

It was probably like three years ago, in a prediction thread.


----------



## jso (Jul 4, 2011)

^I suggested doing a similar thing a few weeks back. We should make a sticky thread of previews at least, just so we can compare them ourselves.


----------



## takL (Jul 4, 2011)

i always post wsj's prediction to the convo thread.


----------



## Yuna (Jul 4, 2011)

I predict no Sasuke, Naruto will spend most of the chapter weeding out and taking care of Zetsu clones. Then he runs out of Kyuubi Chakra and collapses. And lo and behold, Madara appears.

Also, a cameo from Kakashi during Naruto's sweep of the battlefield.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> I predict more posters screaming ass pulls when there aren't really any ass pulls.
> 
> 
> 
> Ass pulls is overused even more than trolling, now-a-days.



Did you not see what the author did last chapter? He literally took random zetsu's and just morphed them into one giant ugly shit which was completely useless and looks like he did it without thinking about it. Just like the mini frs....what the shit is the point of a mini frs......


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

Il Void said:


> Did you not see what the author did last chapter? He literally took random zetsu's and just morphed them into one giant ugly shit which was completely useless and looks like he did it without thinking about it. Just like the mini frs....what the shit is the point of a mini frs......



Ugly shit, completely useless, pointless, how does any of that signify an ass pull?

Naruto activating a Golden Zebra Byakugan out of nowhere, that's an asspull.


----------



## jso (Jul 4, 2011)

Gonna eventually go through takL's posts and filter out a list of preview comments SINCE THE DAWN OF MAN


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto activating a Golden Zebra Byakugan out of nowhere, that's an asspull.



or like giving naruto an ability thats Madara's kryptonite (as soon as naruto touches him he's going to turn into a fucking tree) for no other reason than "hurr savior."

Garbage.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

I predict...something.

Hopefully some other character, like Mei or Oonoki get the focus. Watch the same characters constantly fighting get's tiring imo.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 4, 2011)

I predict Kakashi's division will also get helped out by Naruto, and it will be revealed that they were ambushed by Zetsu's shortly after Zabuza and Haku were sealed. 

Thus explaining how more Zetsu's died on day one than was previously stated to be present, and also giving Kishi an excuse for the swordsman, Gari, and Pakura to not be sealed yet.


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 4, 2011)

wow it sucks how Kishi is not showing Sasuke. Been forever wtf is the meaning of this?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2011)

> Did you not see what the author did last chapter? He literally took random zetsu's and just morphed them into one giant ugly shit which was completely useless and looks like he did it without thinking about it. Just like the mini frs....what the shit is the point of a mini frs......


The blast radius is smaller meaning he and his comrades do not have to be so far away. It consumes less chakra meaning he can create more efficient openings.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Jul 4, 2011)

Sasuke will show up for sure.


----------



## Klue (Jul 4, 2011)

And what will he accomplish? What will little Sasuke-chan do? 



DremolitoX said:


> or like giving naruto an ability thats Madara's kryptonite (as soon as naruto touches him he's going to turn into a fucking tree) for no other reason than "hurr savior."
> 
> Garbage.



I bet you it doesn't happen.


----------



## posternojutsu (Jul 4, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> or like giving naruto an ability thats Madara's kryptonite (as soon as naruto touches him he's going to turn into a fucking tree) for no other reason than "hurr savior."
> 
> Garbage.



Well even if it isn't the greatest writing ever seen..... that ability isn't really an ass pull.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jul 4, 2011)

If it comes out of nowhere with no basis, its an ass-pull; this wasn't ass-pulling.

Naruto has proficiency with Shadow Clones and Rasengans.  Just like how all of Chouji's jutsu involve expanding himself in different ways; Ino's attacks involve mind transferring; or Kiba's attacks involve Akamaru; Naruto's attacks involve variations of Rasengan and tactical use of his Shadow Clones.  It will never be a surprise to see a new variant of it.  It's how he fights and therefore will NEVER be an ass-pull.  

If Naruto suddenly pulls out a water jutsu and no one does a double-take, THAT would be an ass-pull since it came out of nowhere with no basis and everyone acted normal about it.  

All this recent stuff though is expected.  Whenever he undergoes rigorous training with a new form, he upgrades his attacks that use Rasengan.  When he acquired Sage mode; he entered the Pain fight pulling out Double Rasengan, Super Giant Rasengan, and a fully developed Rasenshuriken.  The same thing just happened here.  He just acquired a new, super powered form and with it, was able to derive/create even more variations of Rasengan now that he has access to a sh*&-ton of chakra via Kyuubi.  

Nobody really called any of the Sage Mode techniques ass-pulls, so why call these ass-pulls? Sure, he had less time, but its not like he a ton of time with the frogs either.  This is a huge upgrade in chakra now that he has access to Kyuubi chakra without Kyuubi taking over. 

Anyway, ranting aside, I would like to see an explanation as to why he's suddenly able to use shadow clones in that form.  That has me a tad perplexed at the moment as it was explicitly stated by Bee roughly 6 chapters ago that doing so would exhaust Naruto to the point of death.  Aside from hoping to see an explanation, I predict we'll see naruto darting around the field, uprooting Zetsus (pun intended) and then run into the tag-team duo of Itachi and Nagato (where the chapter will end with a "!" look on Naruto's face)


----------



## Cjones (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm guessing some people didn't have SM's Rasengans variants as "Ridiculous?" as KM mode's  variants are.

That's what it seems like.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 4, 2011)

> Naruto has proficiency with Shadow Clones and Rasengans. Just like how all of Chouji's jutsu involve expanding himself in different ways; Ino's attacks involve mind transferring; or Kiba's attacks involve Akamaru; Naruto's attacks involve variations of Rasengan and tactical use of his Shadow Clones. It will never be a surprise to see a new variant of it. It's how he fights *and therefore will NEVER be an ass-pull.*



Actually, SM and RM were a cheap answer for ''How the hell is Naruto gonna catch up to Sasuke or become a match for Akatsuki's top tiers''.

These modes instantly give Naruto tons of new jutsus all at once.


----------



## gaiver (Jul 5, 2011)

an asspull would be falling to your death only to have a new summon save you and your boss even wonders when the fuck you got that

asspull


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 5, 2011)

We need to stop with the "asspull".
It's not like any of us are so blown away every chapter that we actually quit the manga.
We don't. We rationalize it here and keep reading.

What naruto is doing is fine, so long as it gets explained.
From what we thought, it would be something impossible to use rasengan in combat, and taijuu kage bunshin was out of the question, however something big needs to be noted.
Positive and negative chakra.


We know that rasengan is just naruto's normal chakra being mixed. therefore it is 50/50.
Bijuu chakra rasengan is supposed to be 8/2 positive to negative.

The problem is there is no yin half of kyuubi,so it's yang chakra is too powerful.
My guess is naruto increased the yin ratio. 8/2 is TOO physical. So he probably reduced it so that it is more like 4/1.
four measures of yang from kyuubi per one measure of yin from naruto.


And I have a feeling that the kage bunshin are not actually fully cloned.
they are "kyuubi bunshin". Rather than molding chakra to use, the latent chakra leaking from him is used, since it is already fully molded, he simply shapes it with imagination.
Thus, Kage bunshin, which is almost purely a yang jutsu is instead shaped using yin.
Something like the regular bunshin jutsu.

My take.
Hopefully this chapter will elaborate... and show sasuke.

26 hours to go.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 5, 2011)

I predict Sasuke still won't show up.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 5, 2011)

The alliance would set up a team to track and rescue Yamato, team's goal is to seek and destroy Madara's cell cultures. 

(idea came fr ghstwrld)


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 5, 2011)

Naruto kicking ass and Madara showing up to see Bee.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

I predict Sasuke's 'return' :ho


----------



## calimike (Jul 5, 2011)

Naruto is on center cover (WSJ #31)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 tweeted...


> Issue 31! New series Harisugawa in Mirror World starts and announcement of 6 entries of Gold Future Cup is in.


----------



## Mariko (Jul 5, 2011)

I predict some mini FRS and sasuke showing his mini on-the-finger susanoo... 

I predict (again) some mini shadow clone... 

ho, and some mini twists and trolls... 

maybe mini ramens? 

Or mini crow coming out from his mouth???



S said:


> Finger-susanoo makes no sense.



It does make sense, even if its a mini sense... 

The very last mini prediction: 

546 will be a mini chapter (with mini pannels) 

(sorry for the flood...)


----------



## S (Jul 5, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> I predict some mini FRS and sasuke showing his mini on-the-finger susanoo...



Finger-susanoo makes no sense.


----------



## Iamacloud (Jul 5, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> We know that rasengan is just naruto's normal chakra being mixed. therefore it is 50/50.
> Bijuu chakra rasengan is supposed to be 8/2 positive to negative.
> 
> The problem is there is no yin half of kyuubi,so it's yang chakra is too powerful.
> ...



Maybe you shouldn't try so hard tp figure out the numbers if you think 8/2 and 4/1 are different ratios. 4/1 isn't a "reduced" version of 8/2, it's the exact same ratio.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 5, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Actually, SM and RM were a cheap answer for ''How the hell is Naruto gonna catch up to Sasuke or become a match for Akatsuki's top tiers''.
> 
> *These modes instantly give Naruto tons of new jutsus all at once.*



Tons of new jutsus.. wait, what?

SM-more rasengans are not new jutsu!And i guess frog katas?

RM-*More rasengans do not classify as new jutsus!*Mini-rasenshuriken?It's not cheap as Naruto already knows the mechanics behind making his rasengans bigger and smaller.


Also, who would've thought that taking the power of one of the most powerful beings in the universe (Kyuubi) will make Naruto incredibly strong?I mean really, it's such an asspull 

Or SM for that matter,  even though we already saw Jiraiya using it


----------



## ? (Jul 5, 2011)

Luiz said:


> These modes instantly give Naruto tons of new jutsus all at once.



Nah, you're thinking about MS 

These modes just power-up the jutsu Naruto had, and gives him the ability to use them in a more versatile way.


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2011)

Klue said:


>



actually, he is right


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> actually, he is right



8:2 and 4:1 are equal ratios, but beyond that, Iamacloud's post was hilarious.

Speaking of Yin/Yang, when will the author finally explain how the sixth chakra transformation works? 

Klue has been waiting for ages.


----------



## auem (Jul 5, 2011)

Iamacloud said:


> Maybe you shouldn't try so hard tp figure out the numbers if you think 8/2 and 4/1 are different ratios. 4/1 isn't a "reduced" version of 8/2, it's the exact same ratio.



you should read some of his theory about madara and naruto in telegram discussion...it's nothing compared to those...


----------



## slickcat (Jul 5, 2011)

and it will be said for generations, the one hokage who soloed the war and saved all allies, defeated sasuke the uchiha tyrant, conquered Madara and the diabolical jyuubi, the vanquished of Pain, the 2nd coming of the yellow flash hokage......uzumaki naruto...true story told by konohamarus son.

Eitherway , this chapter will end with naruto appearing last minute when the allies are on the verge of death from both zetsus and ETs alike, I doubt this chapter will go far since there might not be one next week.

Hope we get some madara action though


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 5, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> We need to stop with the "asspull".
> It's not like any of us are so blown away every chapter that we actually quit the manga.
> We don't. We rationalize it here and keep reading.
> 
> ...



There is one big holle in your theory, Naruto doesent use any of his normal chakra while in RM, nor does he have any Yin chakra. The Rasengans are probably 10/0 light/dark chakra ratio which mimics Naruto's normal chakra.
As for the TKB, Naruto is a chakra monster himself so he can afford to use this forbidden technique even when Kyuubi drains his chakra faster.
Thats not all, i expect Naruto to gain a major strength boost soon after he has tamed the Kyuubi


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 5, 2011)

I predict Team 8 ..


----------



## Addy (Jul 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> 8:2 and 4:1 are equal ratios, but beyond that, Iamacloud's post was hilarious.
> 
> Speaking of Yin/Yang, when will the author finally explain how the sixth chakra transformation works?
> 
> Klue has been waiting for ages.



you mean the sixth element?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

naruto saves the rookies. maybe first he heads to sakura location and saves her. then maybe saves neji and the other where they are, and them shikamaru and his group. and at the end of the chapter gaara meets his father and onoki and muu fly away.





Luiz said:


> Actually, SM and RM were a cheap answer for ''How the hell is Naruto gonna catch up to Sasuke or become a match for Akatsuki's top tiers''.
> 
> These modes instantly give Naruto tons of new jutsus all at once.



not really i think you are thinking of MS which gave sasuke free jutsus just cause itachi died. and other just cause he had oro in him. and SM was not to catch sauske it was to fight pain. and naurto was a match for akutsuki even before that he beat kakuzu. we had already seen jiriaya use it so it was not an ass pull since we knew naruto already had a connection to the frogs. it did not come from no where. and last time i check naruto just used rasengan variants same as always. people always say they are not different jutsus and he does the same thing all the time but then he uses a new variants and the change their mind and go crazy because they said it was new.


----------



## Turrin (Jul 5, 2011)

We're probably going to get some more minor battle right now to break up the Naruto pwning of the Zetsu, like Hinata/Neiji vs Hizashi, Lee vs Kimmimaru, or Sakura vs Chiyo.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a feeling that Madara's paths will come after Bee.


----------



## kevkashi (Jul 5, 2011)

Kakashi's rampage. 17 straight pages is him owning with sharingan, zabuza sword and 548 brand spanking new jutsus. Showing why he's better then Guy. Do it Kishi.

One can only hope

hopefully we get some Yamato


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 5, 2011)

Ino's solo battle.. 

that girl still needs to prove us that she can fight on her own..


----------



## kevkashi (Jul 5, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Ino's solo battle..
> 
> that girl still needs to prove us that she can fight on her own..



Unless it's a Zetsu I don't think she can. Don't fret, she still even w/ Sakura.


----------



## Hitt (Jul 5, 2011)

MEIzukage said:


> Ino's solo battle..



You mean that one "battle", she does with herself...on her own time...in her room?  Certainly plausible.


----------



## Superstars (Jul 5, 2011)

Madara handles business.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2011)

All I ask for and all I want is for Madara and his Pain to appear before Bee; the setting has been set.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Bee and Naruto gets separated somehow.

Scumbag Madara (can teleport - runs through the forest) and the new paths reach the battle, probably get to Bee, maybe a little show from the new guys.

Muu vs. Oonoki?

Naruto deals with most of the Zetsu spies then hyperventillates from chakra exhaustion and dies gets forced to make a deal with the Fox.

Black Zetsu vs. Mei?


----------



## Face (Jul 5, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I predict Sasuke still won't show up.



That's not gonna happen for another 10,000 years. You should just give up.  jk


----------



## HInch (Jul 5, 2011)

Madara does something and pretends it was just as planned.

Whether or not it is a positive thing is irrelevant.


----------



## Shirai Ryu (Jul 5, 2011)

Black Zetsu's pawnage of the Mizukage or Naruto clashes with nagato and itachi


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 5, 2011)

What I predict:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Bee reminds Naruto that it's dangerous to use TKB in Kyuubi-Mode, Naruto says he'll be fine as long as he takes out the Zetsu's quickly. Naruto says he feels several very strong chakras close to Gaara's division, so him and B hop on Gamahiro and start to head over there.

-Kakashi's division is seen facing their enemies with dead Zetsu's everywhere, the 6 swordsmen + Gari and Pakura are still there, but now they also have Dan, Kakuzu, Hizashi, Torune, the Cloud bloodline ninja, and Yahiko as well as more Zetsu's. Kakashi says they're screwed if they don't get backup soon.

-Shikaku makes a plan for after Naruto weeds out the Zetsu's; the beach front is to go back up Gaara's division. While the remnants of divisions 2 and 5 left to deal with the Zetsu's in the forest are to back up Kakashi's division. Raikage approves the plan, then decides to leave for Gaara's division to deal with his father. Inoichi notifies them of distress signals from Kakashi's division and worried their backup might not be enough, Tsunade then decides she'll go help them herself.

-Deidara is freed somehow, though he still can't explode since the alliance continued to pump him full of Raiton overnight. He flies away towards Gaara's division with Kankurou and his team in pursuit, while Kimimaro Chuukichi and Chiyo head off towards Kakashi's division with Mifune and his troops chasing after them.

-Naruto, B, and Raikage arrive where Gaara is. Baki notes that they cannot afford to fall back any further and Gaara orders them to prepare for battle.

-Tobi tree jumping with his Jins, the 6 of them make a few comments about their situation and Yagura looks at Tobi as he thinks "So even in death I cannot escape from being your tool...damn you, Sandaime Mizukage."

-The Edo Kage are seen surrounded by Zetsu to back them up, chapter ends as Kabuto makes them summon 3 more coffins containing Sandaime and Nidaime Kazekage, and Nidaime Raikage.


----------



## Melas (Jul 5, 2011)

Naruto clones owning across the various battlefields until one of them encounters a serious challenge.


----------



## Friday (Jul 5, 2011)

Next chapter: Somehow Minato's speed is mentioned by some random fool, and it causes a shitstorm!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm hoping for an appearance by Black Zetsu.
Also, Naruto and/or Bee will be confronted by Madara.


----------



## Escargon (Jul 5, 2011)

*I also predict Shikamarus dad. Totally usefull.*


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 5, 2011)

My prediction:

Soon after Naruto performed his Tajiu Kage Bunshin No Jutsu, he will realize that the Kyuubi is sucking up his chakra and its getting dangerous, so he will cancel his clones. Then Shikamarus Dad will have teh amazing idea that Inos Dad should go into Narutos mind and see who are the fake Zetsus. He will then connect Narutos mind to everyone else and so they will be able to fight the fakes.


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to fucking understand how Madara made Edos his Pains, without chakra receivers. There are three unknowns in that sentence alone.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 5, 2011)

Saturnine said:


> I want to fucking understand how Madara made Edos his Pains, without chakra receivers. There are three unknowns in that sentence alone.



They have their own chakra, since they're "alive," in a sense, unlike the corpses Nagato used.


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 5, 2011)

15 pages of shocked faces as Glowing naruto turns up and wins every battle in under 10 seconds.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 5, 2011)

*I predict explanations! No, I demand them!*


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 5, 2011)

Naruto meet Kakashi.
We get to see his Rampage.
Itachi and nagato panel.
Madara meets Bee


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> All I ask for and all I want is for Madara and his Pain to appear before Bee; the setting has been set.



14 pages of madara jumping through tree's 3 pages of him curbstomping bee


----------



## Raiden (Jul 5, 2011)

Hopefully not just a chapter of Naruto beating up a bunch of Zetsu.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2011)

Raiden said:


> Hopefully not just a chapter of Naruto beating up a bunch of Zetsu.



Don't jinx us.

Say something positive, like an entire chapter dedicated to Madara's and his Six Paths of Pain vs Bee.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah, it would be nice to get some explanation for that. I'm just not expecting one until they fight. Btw, anyone else think Naruto will fight Nidaime Mizukage? Mei has her hands full at the moment so perhaps she's being saved for Yagura, and she's really the only other person it'd make sense for him to fight.

Maybe he's even a Hyouton user.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 5, 2011)

1- where are the spoilers? LOL early spoilers.
2- Can either go:
- another lame chapter
- Naruto sensing and kiling zetzus= lame chapter
- nagato and itachi Vs tobi and the 6th path of tobi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 5, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> Yeah, it would be nice to get some explanation for that. I'm just not expecting one until they fight. Btw, anyone else think Naruto will fight Nidaime Mizukage? Mei has her hands full at the moment so perhaps she's being saved for Yagura, and she's really the only other person it'd make sense for him to fight.
> 
> Maybe he's even a Hyouton user.



Hyouton user?

Boring.

Try something new and actually interesting, like a Hyouton user with black ice or black wind, black water, black earth or better yet, black wood.

The Nidaime Mizukage uses the black wood element. How does one spell that in Japanese?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 5, 2011)

I think it's about time for Gaara to be shown...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets see how Madara crushes the Will of Fire as he said last chapter. Making Naruto get rid of the Zetsus must be part of his plan to accomplish that.

C'mon spoilers.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

don't hope too high...it will be a transition chapter i think..


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hyouton user?
> 
> Boring.
> 
> ...



Boring? How so? Hyouton has a lot of potential applications beyond what Haku showed, I seriously doubt such a random and specific jutsu as the ice mirrors is all it has to offer.

Kuro Mokuton? Lol, that'd be interesting, to say the least.

At any rate, since there's little else to discuss here's the matchups I hope to see next:
Naruto vs Nidaime Mizukage
Gaara vs Yondaime Kazekage
A vs Sandaime Raikage
Oonoki vs Muu
B vs Nidaime Raikage
Kankuro vs Nidaime Kazekage (hoping he's that previously mentioned Monzaemon Chikamatsu guy)
Everyone else vs Sandaime Kazekage
And later, Gaara B and Naruto vs the new 6 paths plus Tobi, who pulls some Izanagi hijinx to somehow summon a portion of the Shukaku (hey it could happen  )


----------



## Setsuna00 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think naruto is collecting sage energy in that spirit or inner world within himself and using it as a endless source of natural energy so kyuubi doesn't drain him and kill him. Makes sense right?


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2011)

Setsuna00 said:


> I think naruto is collecting sage energy in that spirit or inner world within himself and using it as a endless source of natural energy so kyuubi doesn't drain him and kill him. Makes sense right?



^Doesn't work that way, though...


----------



## Chibason (Jul 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> 14 pages of madara jumping through tree's 3 pages of him curbstomping bee



^This could happen...


----------



## MS81 (Jul 6, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Naruto meet Kakashi.
> We get to see his Rampage.
> Itachi and nagato panel.



I wish these happen, I don't want Madara to meet up with Bee yet!!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi rampage begins!

Naruto rescues Hinata/meets her happens.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 6, 2011)

Let Kakashi Rampage Begin!!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yeah.

Obvious conversation with Kyuubi is obvious.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 6, 2011)

I found a spoiler and I translated it with google trans lolz


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto went to war, the battle of the war only ended 开, 开始 the second act was! 

And Yao Ming, you need butter 杀 all white people 

Eight are in this state 态 is to use the video avatar is a greater risk 复数, at a 强 enough to deal with it without the shadow of the two 场所

We have compared me to any 练习 结果, but now I would not know how to feel how the war has come to put 9 场 closed system to understand more 简単 电源 ago鸣门 the road or

Oh, (viii), it can be used in this form 态, video avatar 复数 do. 

NARUTO - Naruto - has been 敌 认识 the shadow of the main picture and I do not 评価 过小 the 强 of my avatar

Naruto 话 Committee and eight disappeared 

Since you only have to fight that has been made 复制 强力 it very real 际, eight had been rushed to the battle of the body 场

Yao Ming immediately rushed to war 场 

If that happens we can lay the shadow of 灭 not believe that the only thing Naruto

We are now very severe course Naruto 证 intended to protect the tricks they have for the ones that have no hands 钢 does not support them.

Ray I also have to participate in 间戦 场 长, thinks the movie is to put it. 

The overall status of the deer for the hand of 时间 长 钢 not now how to 报告 

Attack 袭 odd by 军 leave the ship only three forces fourth Scarecrow Longli 疗物 Biomedical 势力 Third, 时间 not 长 seconds and the unit first, depending on the loess and dull, like 军队 of 敌deer for the Queen's retirement 线 长 ship and shore are fighting the power of adult Inruo 爱 I still 风水

How do we fight hand 钢 I think there needs to be supported where 

So, I fight with it if you have deer to 时间 长 think you should rush to force the hand of an adult 钢 first round 场

钢 hands. . I understand 

So I give it to you now 突进, 侧面 the shadow of my Naruto, Kakashi only three boats and the 队

We do not think that there is a need 长 间鹿 not believe they need 

Film 线. . Well I went there and want to play against Romania 爱 军 and my father that I

We are in 钢 连络 to feel free to battle with the deer will take me 长 Yiying 

Dirty pocket-lived class of force to control it? Sure enough, or too impatient but in this step of the people of Naruto, so stop it now.

强化 to fight for me to 达成 the eye quickly to 标 pocket board game 

Sasuke noticed a strange 

Sasuke has the right to know it 

In other words, this is the original class, this should not have to 设定 

Sasuke himself like he's winded than 态 长 确 little more clearly their 

Sasuke is obviously a new round of write-eye 书, 无视 ripped off the goggles! And ferrets, the pattern 适合


----------



## Hexa (Jul 6, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Guys I forgot. the spoilers come out from tuesday to wednesday or from wednesday to thursday. I know it has wednesday in it.
> 
> Thanks


Usually the first spoiler is out like three or so hours from now, maybe a bit more.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 6, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Usually the first spoiler is out like three or so hours from now, maybe a bit more.



but I found one though  
u think its legit?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

More RM Naruto badassery please.



24 Hours said:


> but I found one though
> u think its legit?



Post it, legit or not its always fun to read fake spoilers.


----------



## 24 Hours (Jul 6, 2011)

^ alrite 
10 char
If you translate that shit with google translator it will laugh your ass off 

Source: 



> ナルトが戦争に行って、戦争の戦いの幕开けは、第二幕を开始しました！
> 
> ヤオミンと、すべての白の人々がアバター必要杀す
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok lets see again the possible spoilers:

- Shikaku thinking a way how to defeat tobi. 
- gaara facing his dad, but no fight yet, only they are seen each other. = wasted pannels.
- tsunade and raikage talking about stuff and history = wasted pannels.
- naruto destroying the zetzus all over the place.= wasted pannels.
- Tobi encountering itachi and nagato, or BEE. 
- Naruto thinking stuff= wasted pannels.

In conclucion I do not spet alot from this chapter, it seems will be a transitional chapter and the begining of some othe rdevelopments.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2011)

My translator says Yao Ming is mentioned.

lol.


----------



## C-Moon (Jul 6, 2011)

> Yao Ming immediately rushed to war


Nice to know his ankle isn't an issue anymore


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 6, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> ^ alrite
> 10 char
> If you translate that shit with google translator it will laugh your ass off
> 
> Source:



, besides that. thanks for the fake spoilers.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 6, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> but I found one though
> u think its legit?


No. I mean, the whole spoiler is gibberish, but one of the most obvious things would be the "NARUTO - ナルト -", which is the official name of the Naruto manga.  If you put "Naruto" into a Japanese machine translator, that's what you'll get out.


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2011)

Sasuke, Romania, a retired Queen.

Google trans is a language all it's own.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 6, 2011)

are the pics on the 1st page real?


EDIT: OH 

First time seeing this.

Cute Madara is cute


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

If this is all there is behind the mask I kill Kishi, all the waiting for nothing.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If this is all there is behind the mask I kill Kishi, all the waiting for nothing.



Me as well, srsly then it has all been star wars, star wars and moar star wars.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 6, 2011)

Kamui GG


----------



## Hexa (Jul 6, 2011)

No, that's a fake from like years ago, edited now with a Rinnegan in the left eye.  Well, I don't think it was originally a fake; it was just part of a fan comic.

I think someone went through the "fake spoiler" thread in the library and tried to update them.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 6, 2011)

spoiler is definitely fake, fanfic at best


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 6, 2011)

Everytime I see that fake Tobi, I feel like my brain is melting.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

that spoilers fake




*Spoiler*: __ 



i won last post ftw


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

even linking ailevasidisi is crime to me...they are worst among worst...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Sasuke, Romania, a retired Queen.
> 
> Google trans is a language all it's own.


Sasuke is the retired queen of Romania?! 

Interesting.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Sasuke is the retired queen of Romania?!
> 
> Interesting.



Now that I think about it, I bet this spoiler was created by 24Hours . Who is the one always burdening us with the "King Sasuke" thing?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict Naruto will throw another Fuuton RasenShuriken while in RSM mode, then shunshin right on top of the thrown rasenshuriken, riding the spinning ball of chakra as he controls it's every move using Sage energy, cutting down white zetsus left and right.  A Chariot of the gods for the new god of the narutoverse.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 6, 2011)

anyone have the fake picture of Madara will a sharinnegan as his left eye?

Madara basically had the juubi's eye as his left eye, the picture surfaced at the time Konan and Madara were fighting each other.

I predict more zetsu killing and more Itachi and Nagato.

though an update on the village lords protection squads would be nice.

Mei vs Black Zetsu.


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I predict Naruto will throw another Fuuton RasenShuriken while in RSM mode, then shunshin right on top of the thrown rasenshuriken, riding the spinning ball of chakra as he controls it's every move using Sage energy, cutting down white zetsus left and right.  A Chariot of the gods for the new god of the narutoverse.



He might just throw up afterwards considering how fast FRS spins.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

Really hope the chapter is all Naruto.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

i hope Nagato and Itachi will appear.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 6, 2011)

A glimpse of Kabuto would be nice


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 6, 2011)

Moar Kabuto and Madara plz...


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

i wonder what happened to Anko


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder what happened to Anko


She's probably all used up by now.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder what happened to Anko



LOL last thing I remember is her getting stuffed under Kabuto's cloak and staying there.
Link removed

EDIT: Then we see this. I think it's the last time she is shown. Kabuto's absorbing her power. 
Link removed


----------



## GreenSage (Jul 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> anyone have the fake picture of Madara will a sharinnegan as his left eye?
> 
> Madara basically had the juubi's eye as his left eye, the picture surfaced at the time Konan and Madara were fighting each other.
> 
> ...



+1 sounds good to me


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto has to learn how to fly. He just has to.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 6, 2011)

Sticking with this. Kishi rarely has more than 3 things going on at once in a chapter, and this takes up two immediately.



Majin Lu said:


> inb4 "don't believe in previews"
> 
> Chapter's preview (WSJ Japanese website):
> 
> ...



Usually the official preview is so vague it could mean anything, but this one mentions a character we haven't seen in ages and (most of us) weren't expecting to see. I doubt it's misleading.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a preview. They are about the future not the next chapter right?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Last minute predictions before spoilers:
- Naruto's clones roflstomp Zetsus
- Real Naruto and Bee continue to battlefield and encounter some Edos
- Meanwhile we see more about Kabuto and he comments something about Madara's new Pain
- Chapter ends with Naruto using Uzumaki fuinjutsu on some Edo


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:
			
		

> Chapter ends with Naruto using Uzumaki fuinjutsu



You know that's never ever going to happen, right?


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You know that's never ever going to happen, right?




why not? he already used a fuinjutsu out of nowhere to seal the kyuubi, his clan also specializes in sealing jutsu's.



You shouldn't be too shocked for him to know some instinctively.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You know that's never ever going to happen, right?



Of course it's gonna happen 

It's been foreshadowed many times that Naruto will become a fuinjutsu master


----------



## SonicTron (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> why not? he already used a fuinjutsu out of nowhere to seal the kyuubi, his clan also specializes in sealing jutsu's.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be too shocked for him to know some instinctively.



Instinctive inner-world battle fuuin jutsu though.  Weird shit happens in the mind that is impossible in the real world, like a dozen SM narutos with oodama rasengan spam.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> Weird shit happens in the mind that is impossible in the real world, like a dozen SM narutos with oodama rasengan spam.



How is that not possible?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

It's possible that Jiraiya taught him seals like that frog cart Jutsu he whipped out. He's never been in a situation where has had to use sealing. Also he didn't look bothered by Shikaku saying the only way to deal with the Tensei was to seal them.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

well logicaly based on his clan haritage,naruto should be able to use sealing tech to the highest lv.
we shall see evantaully when he confronts the edos.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> why not? he already used a fuinjutsu out of nowhere to seal the kyuubi, his clan also specializes in sealing jutsu's.
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be too shocked for him to know some instinctively.



_Naruto just closed the seal that had always been there_, and his new form (given its relation to Rikudou) and mastery over the Kyuubi locked it down in a different way.

Do you really think it makes sense to assume he randomly used a high-level sealing jutsu on himself, and it wasn't mentioned or highlighted in any way?



			
				JuubiSage said:
			
		

> Of course it's gonna happen
> 
> It's been foreshadowed many times that Naruto will become a fuinjutsu master



...no, it hasn't.



			
				vered said:
			
		

> well logicaly based on his clan haritage,naruto should be able to use sealing tech to the highest lv.
> we shall see evantaully when he confronts the edos.



"Logically," Naruto would need to have learned some fuuinjutsu to use any.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

SonicTron said:


> Instinctive inner-world battle fuuin jutsu though.  Weird shit happens in the mind that is impossible in the real world, like a dozen SM narutos with oodama rasengan spam.



What did I just read?

Naruto whipping out Fuinjutsu techniques great enough to seal away Edos would be nothing short of an asspull. You can't go from unsealing windshuriken from scrolls, to unlocking the seal you have a key for, to sealing souls away.

It's just not right.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> ...no, it hasn't.



- Jiraiya was just like Naruto and he was a fuinjutsu master. Taught Naruto for 2,5 years during timeskip.
- His father was a fuinjutsu master
- His mother was a fuinjutsu master
- And later Kushina even reveals that his whole freaking clan were fuinjutsu masters
- He's manipulating his new Jinchuriki seal like a boss
- He knew exacly what to do with the key to Minato's seal and how to re-seal Kyubi


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> - Jiraiya was just like Naruto and he was a fuinjutsu master. Taught Naruto for 2,5 years during timeskip.
> - His father was a fuinjutsu master
> - His mother was a fuinjutsu master
> - And later Kushina even reveals that his whole freaking clan were fuinjutsu masters
> ...



Turning a key to lock and unlock a seal really isn't that big of a deal.

It would be retarded for him to randomly be a Fuinjutsu master after showing literally zero high-level sealing skills up until this point.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> Naruto whipping out Fuinjutsu techniques great enough to seal away Edos would be nothing short of an asspull. You can't go from unsealing windshuriken from scrolls, to unlocking the seal you have a key for, to sealing souls away.
> 
> It's just not right.



I know. I almost sound just as farfetched as the dojutsu. MS, especially. How do first time user know how to use amaterasu w/o training?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I know. I almost sound just as farfetched as the dojutsu. MS, especially. How do first time user know how to use amaterasu w/o training?



I hate to see Naruto spawn a doujutsu, but the author would have a much easier time making that believable, IMO.

I see that you edited your post.

Regarding Amaterasu and other MS techniques, I seriously doubt it's difficult to pump chakra into your eyes and let'er rip.

Fuinjutsu is actually a complicated art form; pretty sure that was stated somewhere.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto learning sealing is it unlikely? Yes, however FAR from impossible.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> _Naruto just closed the seal that had always been there_, and his new form (given its relation to Rikudou) and mastery over the Kyuubi locked it down in a different way.



His fathers seal was the cage, his seal is the Tori. He made it all himself, the only thing kushina did was use her chakra chains to help him restrain the kyuubi.



> Do you really think it makes sense to assume he randomly used a high-level sealing jutsu on himself, and it wasn't mentioned or highlighted in any way?



considering how he's the messiah/next rikkudo and the child of prophecy.....YES I DO


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> - Jiraiya was just like Naruto and he was a fuinjutsu master. Taught Naruto for 2,5 years during timeskip.
> - His father was a fuinjutsu master
> - His mother was a fuinjutsu master
> - And later Kushina even reveals that his whole freaking clan were fuinjutsu masters
> ...



That's not foreshadowing.

And Naruto knew what to do with the seal because all you do is twist it with your hand. He watched Minato do it. I don't think anyone expected him _not_ to know how to close it...



			
				son michael said:
			
		

> His mothers seal was the cage, his seal is the Tori. He made it all himself, the only thing kushina did was use her chakra chains to help him restrain the kyuubi.



lol. All Naruto did was turn his seal. The walls came down on Kyuubi. There was nothing special about it that would suggest it was a special fuuinjutsu he did.



> considering how he's the messiah/next rikkudo and the child of prophecy.....YES I DO



Oh, alright. So, I can probably hope to see him use S-rank suitons or high level genjutsus, because he's the next rikudou, and that means he can do anything without any logic necessary.

And I guess you think it would be good writing for Naruto to be a fuuinjutsu master next chapter out of thin air.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> His mothers seal was the cage, his seal is the Tori. He made it all himself, the only thing kushina did was use her chakra chains to help him restrain the kyuubi.
> 
> considering how he's the messiah/next rikkudo and the child of prophecy.....YES I DO



Naruto perform the same motion to lock and unlock the seal, that's all he is doing. It makes far more sense for the seal that you claim him to have made to be the work of his father, you know, Minato the guy that set everything up in the first place.



shintebukuro said:


> That's not foreshadowing.
> 
> And Naruto knew what to do with the seal because all you do is twist it with your hand. He watched Minato do it. I don't think anyone expected him _not_ to know how to close it...



Agreed.

And for the record, he also saw Jiraiya do it - and I'm sure the Toads explained something to him. Either way, unlocking and locking something back again can't be that difficult, seriously.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto perform the same motion to lock and unlock the seal, that's all he is doing. It makes far more sense for the seal that you claim him to have made to be the work of his father, you know, Minato the guy that set everything up in the first place.



minato's seal was destroyed. There is no longer a key, NARUTO BECAME THE FREAKIN KEY.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> minato's seal was destroyed. There is no longer a key, NARUTO BECAME THE FREAKIN KEY.



What?

Whatever happened was likely set up by Minato. He conducted the entire sealing, even sealing Kushina and his own chakra, set it up so that he would appear if the 8 Tail ever formed, purposely sealed only the Yang chakra for some unknown reason, and made it where Kushina would appear once the key was opened to him Naruto take its chakra.

To think Naruto randomly used epic fuinjutsu powers to create an entire new seal when all he did was literally perform a locking motion with his hands, is absurd.

Can you even explain how what you said is even possible or makes any sense?


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> minato's seal was destroyed. There is no longer a key, NARUTO BECAME THE FREAKIN KEY.



The seal is still on the same spot on his stomach, never left, and is still open and closed the same exact way.

This shit is not complex. You turn it one way to open it, and you turn it the other to close it.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Turning a key to lock and unlock a seal really isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> It would be retarded for him to randomly be a Fuinjutsu master after showing literally zero high-level sealing skills up until this point.



When has it be required of him to use a seal? We haven't seen any seals from Sai yet Kakashi asked him to whip out root's sealing techniques.

There's a chance that he won't break out any seals in the war but if he did it would not surprise me one bit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue you are overthinking the things. Yes it would be an asspull and yes its not very likely however it is FAR from the "impossible" tag you seem to watch to attach to it.

The truth is that Naruto at the end of the day is going to end up fighting a Madara which will be as strong as Rikudou Sennin. You would expect such Naruto have everything in his arsenal specially sealing which will be very useful at this fight. For all we know "that" jutsu could be a super sealing technique that requires shitloads of chakra, there ya go an explanation. Just one example of how it could be justified.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 6, 2011)

If not Uzumaki techs, I think its possible that Jiraiya or Fukasaku taught Naruto some toad/sage style sealing jutsu off screen. That's not hard to believe.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> When has it be required of him to use a seal? We haven't seen any seals from Sai yet Kakashi asked him to whip out root's sealing techniques.
> 
> There's a chance that he won't break out any seals in the war but if he did it would not surprise me one bit.





Orochibuto said:


> Klue you are overthinking the things. Yes it would be an asspull and yes its not very likely however it is FAR from the "impossible" tag you seem to watch to attach to it.
> 
> The truth is that Naruto at the end of the day is going to end up fighting a Madara which will be as strong as Rikudou Sennin. You would expect such Naruto have everything in his arsenal specially sealing which will be very useful at this fight. For all we know "that" jutsu could be a super sealing technique that requires shitloads of chakra, there ya go an explanation. Just one example of how it could be justified.



If it's something set up by his father, a skill that he doesn't need to master or be competant in fuinjutsu to use, then okay. But the kid can't randomly be a fuinjutsu master out of nowhere.

That's like Naruto randomly whipping out high level Suiton jutsu, simply because he is an Uzumaki and his family is from Whirlpool - no, actually, it's still worst.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> What?
> 
> Whatever happened was likely set up by Minato. He conducted the entire sealing, even sealing Kushina and his own chakra, set it up so that he would appear if the 8 Tail ever formed, purposely sealed only the Yang chakra for some unknown reason, and made it where Kushina would appear once the key was opened to him Naruto take its chakra.
> 
> ...




You gotta be kidding me -_-


Naruto let kyuubi out of the cage AKA he broke Mianto's seal. At that point it was all Naruto. He made the new seal, the Rikuddo transformation and all of it was not something Minato induced. Kushina was there to help Naruto restrain the kyuubi but ultimately IT WAS ALL NARUTO who conquered the kyuubi with his own power...how the hell can't you understand this?


im dumbfounded you could even remotely suggest that everything Naruto is right now is owed to his father. Minato gave Naruto the way to use Kyuubi's power 

THATS IT


Naruto is the one who fullfilled his fathers expectations, Minato didn't have a sure fire way to control kyuubi, he simply had faith that his son could somehow do it.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> You gotta be kidding me -_-
> 
> 
> Naruto let kyuubi out of the cage AKA he broke Mianto's seal. At that point it was all Naruto. He made the new seal, the Rikuddo transformation and all of it was not something Minato induced. Kushina was there to help Naruto restrain the kyuubi but ultimately IT WAS ALL NARUTO who conquered the kyuubi with his own power...how the hell can't you understand this?
> ...



Firstly, I didn't say Naruto didn't tame the Kyuubi with his own power, I'm strictly focusing on the seal itself. 

What I'm not understanding, is how did Naruto manage to create this new seal all on his own? Minato didn't plan for this to happen once his son - whom he believed would tame the Kyuubi - actually tamed the Kyuubi? 

He expected Naruto to unlock and destroy the seal and then recreate a completely new seal, just like that? 

Really? 

I don't know why you went on a tangent concerning Naruto's clear ability to pwn the Kyuubi. That's irrelevant.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> If it's something set up by his father, a skill that he doesn't need to master or be competant in fuinjutsu to use, then okay. But the kid can't randomly be a fuinjutsu master out of nowhere.
> 
> That's like Naruto randomly whipping out high level Suiton jutsu, simply because he is an Uzumaki and his family is from Whirlpool - no, actually, it's still worst.



How do you know "that" jutsu isnt a sealing tech? I mean seriously...... this is basically the technique Minato left to defeat Madara, at the end of the manga where Naruto will fight him Madara will be as strong as Rikudou Sennin. Tell me what could it be that could help at that point? I cant think of ANYTHING beside sealing technique that helps against such a monster.

I mean we arent talking about a village buster like Pain, neither a casual mountian buster like Kyuubi, hell no. Going by powerscaling we are talking about a guy who could go Freiza and say "I VE HAD ENOUGH FROM ALL OF YOU, IM GOING TO BLOW UP THIS FUCKING PLANET!".


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> *How do you know "that" jutsu isnt a sealing tech?* I mean seriously...... this is basically the technique Minato left to defeat Madara, at the end of the manga where Naruto will fight him Madara will be as strong as Rikudou Sennin. Tell me what could it be that could help at that point? I cant think of ANYTHING beside sealing technique that helps against such a monster.
> 
> I mean we arent talking about a village buster like Pain, neither a casual mountian buster like Kyuubi, hell no. Going by powerscaling we are talking about a guy who could go Freiza and say "I VE HAD ENOUGH FROM ALL OF YOU, IM GOING TO BLOW UP THIS FUCKING PLANET!".



Is that what I said? Can you read?

This entire discussion started in regards to Naruto defeating the Edos. That because he is of Uzumaki descent, he'll randomly prove himself to be an expert in the art within the coming chapters, as it was foreshadowed.

Someone even said, sense his former clan were masters in Fuinjutsu, it should be of no surprise for him to know some instintively.

Seriously?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are people so convinced it's a sealing technique? Those are the most overused jutsu in the manga. They used to mean something, but now you have every fodder under the sun using sealing techs. Having the FV be sealed is just pathetic at this point.

That said, Naruto has never shown_ any _capabilities thus far of sealing souls or bijus or anything of the sort, and they're certainly not his signature jutsu.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Firstly, I didn't say Naruto didn't tame the Kyuubi with his own power, I'm strictly focusing on the seal itself.



Minato's seal was the piece of paper on kyuubi's cage, one Naruto ripped it off, it broke. No more Minato's seal.



> What I'm not understanding, is how did Naruto manage to create this new seal all on his own? Minato didn't plan for this to happen once his son - whom he believed would tame the Kyuubi - actually tamed the Kyuubi?



gee I dunno....comes from a clan of fuinjutsu masters, is the next rikkudo sage and has prophecies written about him saving the world. yea shit there has absolutely been no feasible explanation from the author now has there? 

Minato simply left Naruto the kyuubi and his and kushina's chakra to help Naruto figure out how to control him.

Minato had FAITH




> He expected Naruto to unlock and destroy the seal and then recreate a completely new seal, just like that?
> 
> Really?



he believed in Naruto, believed that his son would become a great jinchuriki and use the power to save everyone.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is that what I said? Can you read?
> 
> This entire discussion started in regards to Naruto defeating the Edos. That because he is of Uzumaki descent, he'll randomly prove himself to be an expert in the art within the coming chapters, as it was foreshadowed.
> 
> ...



Fine then we agree.



PikaCheeka said:


> Why are people so convinced it's a sealing technique? Those are the most overused jutsu in the manga. They used to mean something, but now you have every fodder under the sun using sealing techs. Having the FV be sealed is just pathetic at this point.
> 
> That said, Naruto has never shown_ any _capabilities thus far of sealing souls or bijus or anything of the sort, and they're certainly not his signature jutsu.



I am not convinced in fact I have repeteadly said that is unlikely that he will get sealing. However I think putting the "impossible" tag on it is going to the extreme.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

> If it's something set up by his father, a skill that he doesn't need to master or be competant in fuinjutsu to use, then okay. But the kid can't randomly be a fuinjutsu master out of nowhere.
> 
> That's like Naruto randomly whipping out high level Suiton jutsu, simply because he is an Uzumaki and his family is from Whirlpool - no, actually, it's still worst.


It wouldn't be random, he has a genetic advantage when it comes to fuinjutsu and his teacher was a sealing master. 

And it wouldn't be like Naruto randomly using a high level Suiton Jutsu. We found out from Kakashi that it takes years to master an element. At that point in time Naruto had no elemental training so it would be impossible to excuse as something he picked up over the timeskip. 

Furthermore there have been situations where a Suiton Jutsu would be useful in battle. He hasn't been placed in a situation where sealing would be more useful than brutalising the opponent with a Rasengan.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto couldn't make more than 2 Chakra Arms just because , and look now he makes 6 .

Naruto was always a slowpoke , and look now the fastest man alive .

Naruto the guy with poor chakra control , look now he can control Sage Chakra , which Jiraiya couldn't do perfectly and he controls Kyuubi's Chakra .

What's so stupid/ass-pull in Naruto using Sealing Jutsu when he already showed one ?

If he goes from slowpoke to fastest person , he can go from one seal to Fuuinjutsu Master , if Kishi wants it he'll make it


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Minato's seal was the piece of paper on kyuubi's cage, one Naruto ripped it off, it broke. No more Minato's seal.



You believe the entire seal was composed of a piece of paper?

What about the key that was left with Jiraiya, later given to Naruto? It's not that simple. Naruto did not create a brand new seal on his own. You're trying to tell me that Minato didn't leave a method for the Kyuubi to remained locked away after the training for control was complete?

That makes no sense.



son_michael said:


> gee I dunno....comes from a clan of fuinjutsu masters, is the next rikkudo sage and has prophecies written about him saving the world. yea shit there has absolutely been no feasible explanation from the author now has there?



None of which is a feasible explanation.

For the sake of his father having the name 'Namikaze' and his mother 'Uzumaki' just let him whip out random Suiton jutsu to while you're at.

It's been foreshadowed, right?

In reality, Naruto is merely locking the seal. How do I know? Because he performed the same locking motion with his hand, which resealed the Kyuubi again.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> That said, Naruto has never shown_ any _capabilities thus far of sealing souls or bijus or anything of the sort, and they're certainly not his signature jutsu.



The seal he used on the kyuubi was a brand new seal so yes he has used sealing jutsu before


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> None of which is a feasible explanation.
> 
> For the sake of his father having the name 'Namikaze' and his mother 'Uzumaki' just let him whip out random Suiton jutsu to while you're at.
> 
> It's been foreshadowed, right?




No the theories about Naruto getting Suiton was about the fact we thought the Whirpool Country based on Suitons but now know that they base on Fuuinjutsus .

So Naruto instead of learning Suiton should get Fuuinjutsus .


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

I definitely can see Naruto becoming a sealing pro. But not necessarily because he knows the "technique" behind the fuuinjutsu but rather because of his nature as an Uzumaki and his Rikudo Mode. Get it? He probably will be able to seal them due to his natural chakra composition rather than his ability to create an individual seal. 

Sometime reading comprehension really helps to avoid discussions. Why did Kishi let us know that the Zetsus are reacting to Narutos chakra ? Just because its nice to see some trees? What are the Edos real bodies are composed of? Mud, Dust, whatever. Narutos incredible chakra will force a reaction and they will dissolve.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue I know the chances of that happening are like .00000000000000000000001% but it would be extremelly hillarious if on the spoilers info came about Naruto performing Tori Gates seals to the edos just to see your reaction. No pun intended.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict Madara VS Bee Naruto VS the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No the theories about Naruto getting Suiton was about the fact we thought the Whirpool Country based on Suitons but now know that they base on Fuuinjutsus .
> 
> So Naruto instead of learning Suiton should get Fuuinjutsus .



If he is going to eventually learn the art in and out to the point where he is considered a master or the best, then fine. I'm not arguing against that.

It would be awesome.

But you're telling me that he should start sealing the Edos away right now? That he instinctively knows a list of random Fuinjutsu just because his dead clan mastered the art?

No, just no.



Orochibuto said:


> Klue I know the chances of that happening are like .00000000000000000000001% but it would be extremelly hillarious if on the spoilers info came about Naruto performing Tori Gates seals to the edos just to see your reaction. No pun intended.



I wouldn't have a problem with that. The entire sealing was conducted by Minato, everything was set up by him. If he gave Naruto the ability to seal others with the Tori Gates then fine.

I'll roll with it.

That's not the same as him being a Fuinjusu master. I'm having trouble understanding why you guys can't see the difference.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> I definitely can see Naruto becoming a sealing pro. But not necessarily because he knows the "technique" behind the fuuinjutsu but rather because of his nature as an Uzumaki and his Rikudo Mode. Get it? He probably will be able to seal them due to his natural chakra composition rather than his ability to create an individual seal.
> 
> Sometime reading comprehension really helps to avoid discussions. Why did Kishi let us know that the Zetsus are reacting to Narutos chakra ? Just because its nice to see some trees? What are the Edos real bodies are composed of? Mud, Dust, whatever. Narutos incredible chakra will force a reaction and they will dissolve.



That would be the shittiest outcome possible , nothing against you but Naruto simply defeating Edos by standing there ? No I want to see him solo everyone in a actual fight


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh god I see Kakashi 

edit

fake as hell


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 6, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Klue you are overthinking the things. Yes it would be an asspull and yes its not very likely however it is FAR from the "impossible" tag you seem to watch to attach to it.


He's just debunking the failed logic pervading this thread. It stems on a misunderstanding of Naruto's actions in his confrontation with the Kyuubi. 

Here is what Minato did. 


Here is what Naruto did. 


Clearly, those are similar manipulations of the Hakke no shiki fuuin that Minato created upon Naruto's brith. To assume Naruto's capable or will procur other fuuinjutsu, and complex ones at that, is preposterous.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 6, 2011)

Waitaminute. Stepping into this sealing debate, let me remind y'all that the key frog has been with Naruto for quite a while. Who's to say he didn't learn the Biju seal from the frog, then adapts and improvises on it to use against Madara?


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:
			
		

> Minato's seal was the piece of paper on kyuubi's cage, one Naruto ripped it off, it broke. No more Minato's seal.



The same sealing "lock" and the prison bars remained. I don't think the seal disappeared forever, and Naruto just happened to recreate it with a new ability that hasn't even been noticed to exist. Naruto just closed the seal.

I don't think you have to be a fuuinjutsu expert to simply be a jinchuuriki. The seals were likely designed so that Jinchuuriki's could open and close them.



> gee I dunno....comes from a clan of fuinjutsu masters, is the next rikkudo sage and has prophecies written about him saving the world. yea shit there has absolutely been no feasible explanation from the author now has there?



No, there's no feasible explanation for him being a fuuinjutsu master. That kind of thing has to be alluded to. It doesn't happen out of thin air.



			
				Judecious said:
			
		

> The seal he used on the kyuubi was a brand new seal so yes he has used sealing jutsu before



As usual, thanks for your input. So helpful. 

What would we do without you, popping in to give one-liners where you state your opinion as fact?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> If he is going to eventually learn the art in and out to the point where he is considered a master or the best, then fine. I'm not arguing against that.
> 
> It would be awesome.
> 
> ...



No I simply believe that Jiraiya taught him the basics of Fuuinjutsu or taught him one specific Fuuinjutsu that he could only do with Kyuubi's power .

It's not that random , even if Naruto couldn't use Genjutsu Jiraiya explained as well how it works so Naruto with his new chakra control could problably do Genjutsus .

I'm not saying he'll pull them of the ass , think like this , Jiraiya's taught him the basics/fundamentals but he didn't have enough Chakra Control , now after controling Kyuubi's Chakra he can pretty much do any jutsu he wants ( that isn't a Kekkei Genkai or Hidden Tech ) .


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> You believe the entire seal was composed of a piece of paper?



didn't you look at the pictures? 

Naruto is transforming into the 9 tails in the real world, in his mind he is slowly pulling the tag off the cage, all while kyuubi screaming to remove the tag and release him.

the paper was the seal as manifested in Naruto's mind. had he pulled it off, he would have transformed into full 9 tails in the real world. 



> What about the key that was left with Jiraiya, later given to Naruto? It's not that simple. Naruto did not create a brand new seal on his own. You're trying to tell me that Minato didn't leave a method for the Kyuubi to remained locked away after the training for control was complete?
> 
> That makes no sense.



Your telling me that Mianto knew Naruto would transform like that and prepped the key to fuse with Naruto AFTER his seal was broken?

The way I see it, the key is gone and Naruto made his own key which is embedded in his body. The scroll frog might come into play later with that warehouse Jiraiya talked about, maybe to give him knowledge about sealing or other jutsu's. 





> None of which is a feasible explanation.
> 
> 
> For the sake of his father having the name 'Namikaze' and his mother 'Uzumaki' just let him whip out random Suiton jutsu to while you're at.
> ...




Its an explanation by the author, whether it makes sense to you or not.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> The same sealing "lock" and the prison bars remained. I don't think the seal disappeared forever, and Naruto just happened to recreate it with a new ability that hasn't even been noticed to exist. Naruto just closed the seal back.
> 
> I don't think you have to be a fuuinjutsu expert to simply be a jinchuuriki. The seals were likely designed so that Jinchuuriki's could open and close them.
> 
> ...



What manga are you reading ? Naruto evolved his old 8 trigrams seal into a new one, thats why the seal looked completly different and Kyuubi called it Rikudou sennins seal, hell even the chapter was called "A new seal".
lol Do people think that Kishi explaining the Uzumaki clan's main strength in previous chapter was all for nothing.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:
			
		

> didn't you look at the pictures?
> 
> Naruto is transforming into the 9 tails in the real world, in his mind he is slowly pulling the tag off the cage, all while kyuubi screaming to remove the tag and release him.
> 
> ...



Umm, I think there would be a pretty clear difference between Naruto giving into the fox's evil will and Naruto opening the seal of his own will.



			
				Camorra said:
			
		

> What manga are you reading ? Naruto evolved his old 8 trigrams seal into a new one, thats why the seal looked completly different and Kyuubi called it Rikudou sennins seal, hell even the chapter was called "A new seal".
> lol Do people think that Kishi explaining the Uzumaki clan's main strength in previous chapter was all for nothing.



Yeah, he turned his hand, and closed the seal. The same way Minato did. With Kyuubi mastered and Naruto sporting some kind of Rikudou-form, the seal changed. 

Naruto did not create this new seal. He closed the seal the way Minato intended for him to close it.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What manga are you reading ? Naruto evolved his old 8 trigrams seal into a new one, thats why the seal looked completly different and Kyuubi called it Rikudou sennins seal, hell even the chapter was called "A new seal".
> lol Do people think that Kishi explaining the Uzumaki clan's main strength in previous chapter was all for nothing.



THANK YOU

its nice to know someone is reading


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> What manga are you reading ? Naruto evolved his old 8 trigrams seal into a new one, thats why the seal looked completly different and Kyuubi called it Rikudou sennins seal, hell even the chapter was called "A new seal".
> lol Do people think that Kishi explaining the Uzumaki clan's main strength in previous chapter was all for nothing.



Naruto evolved it? How? On the grounds that his family mastered the art? Something he hadn't even known until 5 minutes prior to him relocking the seal?

You're telling me that Minato had nothing at all to do with this? He randomly sealed the Yang chakra of the Kyuubi in Naruto, left a key, etc., etc., but didn't leave a method for Naruto to reseal the Kyuubi after the training was over?

Maybe the seal looks different/changed because Naruto took the Kyuubi's Yang chakra; wasn't that what his parents expected him to do?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be the shittiest outcome possible , nothing against you but Naruto simply defeating Edos by standing there ? No I want to see him solo everyone in a actual fight



Yeah, you?re right, but currently there are too many power-houses around and the Alliance already lost a major part of their army plus. I dont see them handling four Kages, Nagato/Itachi and the Six Path of Pein. Not even Naruto will be able to handle that since he will need his power for Madara/Kabuto/Sasuke anyway. They will need a way to fuck up the Edos or they will be fucked themselves.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Also Naruto's new Torii seal is based on the legend of Abe no Semei who was the greatest Omniyoji in Japan and the son of a man and white Fox spirit. The Omniyoji are japanese mystics who performed different kind of magic, they also have control over the Shikigami spirit, if that isnt an Uzumaki refference i dont know what is.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

I found some spoiler but they all seem predictions and they're all in Portuguese/Brazilian


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What manga are you reading ? Naruto evolved his old 8 trigrams seal into a new one, thats why the seal looked completly different and Kyuubi called it Rikudou sennins seal, hell even the chapter was called "A new seal".
> lol Do people think that Kishi explaining the Uzumaki clan's main strength in previous chapter was all for nothing.



This is truth, it's definitely a compeltely new seal. The chapter was even called "A New Seal", not "The Same Old Seal".


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto evolved it? How? On the grounds that his family mastered the art? Something he hadn't even known until 5 minutes prior to him relocking the seal?
> 
> You're telling me that Minato had nothing at all to do with this? He randomly sealed the Yang chakra of the Kyuubi in Naruto, left a key, etc., etc., but didn't leave a method for Naruto to reseal the Kyuubi after the training was over?
> 
> Maybe the seal looks different/changed because Naruto took the Kyuubi's Yang chakra; wasn't that what his parents expected him to do?



Then why would Kyuubi be surprised of the new seal and call it Rikudou's seal ?
Face the facts, the seal looks completly different and it was called NEW by Kishi.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I found some spoiler but they all seem predictions and they're all in Portuguese/Brazilian



Dude, SPIT IT OUT!!


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Also Naruto's new Torii seal is based on the legend of Abe no Semei who was the greatest Omniyoji in Japan and the son of a man and white Fox spirit. The Omniyoji are japanese mystics who performed different kind of magic, they also have control over the Shikigami spirit, if that isnt an Uzumaki refference i dont know what is.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This is truth, it's definitely a compeltely new seal. The chapter was even called "A New Seal", not "The Same Old Seal".



Which doesn't mean Naruto created it with his own Fuinjutsu powers.

He ripped the old tag off, unlocked the cage with the key, took Kyuubi's powers and relocked the cage.

At what point, did he on his own, create a brand new seal? Minato fully expected him to create this new seal so didn't bother to leave method to resealing the Kyuubi after the training was over?



†_Camorra_† said:


> Then why would Kyuubi be surprised of the new seal and call it Rikudou's seal ?
> Face the facts, the seal looks completly different and it was called NEW by Kishi.



Because it's a new seal means Naruto created it? This entire thing wasn't designed this way by his parents? But by Naruto on the grounds that his family mastered Fuinjutsu?

Right bro.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll translate it to English wait


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> He's just debunking the failed logic pervading this thread. It stems on a misunderstanding of Naruto's actions in his confrontation with the Kyuubi.
> 
> Here is what Minato did.
> 
> ...



Naruto is very much capable of performing complex fuuinjutsus and will without a doubt gain the greatest fuuinjutsus in the future.  The Fuuinjutsu used on the Kyubi was one Minato learned from Kushina who in turn learned from her uzumaki clan which had preserved it over millenia, it is actually Rikudou's own fuuinjutsu.  Naruto is capable of manipulating that jutsu as of now.  He may not know more additional ones yet, but it is very much in his capacity to learn em in future.  

He is the 4th incarnation of Rikudou, the true reincarnation, he's destined to gain the rinnegan and become the greatest fuuinjutsu wielder, that is without a doubt.  

That said I agree with Klue on this one, it'll be a slow learning process, he isn't going to be pulling out any sealing jutsus anytime soon without a proper explanation.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto evolved it? How? On the grounds that his family mastered the art? Something he hadn't even known until 5 minutes prior to him relocking the seal?
> 
> You're telling me that Minato had nothing at all to do with this? He randomly sealed the Yang chakra of the Kyuubi in Naruto, left a key, etc., etc., but didn't leave a method for Naruto to reseal the Kyuubi after the training was over?



yes now your getting it.....it was FAITH

Minato ensured his son would have the kyuubi and left a key to help him tamper with kyuubi's power but ultimately Naruto chose to destroy his fathers seal and create his own seal.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:
			
		

> This is truth, it's definitely a compeltely new seal. The chapter was even called "A New Seal", not "The Same Old Seal".



No one is arguing that it's the same exact thing as before.

The seal is "new" because it's evolved since Naruto took the Kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> yes now your getting it.....it was FAITH
> 
> Minato ensured his son would have the kyuubi and left a key to help him tamper with kyuubi's power but ultimately Naruto chose to destroy his fathers seal and create his own seal.



Minato didn't leave a means to reseal the Kyuubi, he just had faith that Naruto would master Fuinjutsu and recreate the entire seal with his own skills and ability.

I'm just going to walk away from this. 

It's pointless.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> yes now your getting it.....it was FAITH
> 
> Minato ensured his son would have the kyuubi and left a key to help him tamper with kyuubi's power but ultimately Naruto chose to destroy his fathers seal and create his own seal.



Nah, Naruto just closed the seal, not this overly complex scenario you've created to rationalize your personal fantasy.


----------



## calimike (Jul 6, 2011)

Another fake ggrrrrr....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my God, it turns out that under Madara's mask it's... it's...

*SOME OLD DUDE!*

Who looks like he was messily eating a pie and got some all over his face

xD


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> The seal is "new" because it's evolved since Naruto took the Kyuubi's chakra.



This doesent make any sense, like seriously


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

You can clearly see Narutos hand motions going into the opposite direction so its not the same. Its a new seal, come on...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This is truth, it's definitely a compeltely new seal. The chapter was even called "A New Seal", not "The Same Old Seal".



It was an evolution of the seal.  That hakke seal wasn't Minato's to begin with, he only learned it from Kushina/uzumakis who preserved Rikudou's fuuinjutsus.  Minato's version was always an incomplete seal.  Only when Naruto completed the process, did the finished full seal emerge as the new seal.  Naruto didn't create the seal himself, the seal was given to him by Minato, given to Minato by Kushina, given to Kushina by Mito/other Uzumaki heritage/knowledge, given to the uzumakis by younger son, given to the younger son by Rikudou himself.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 6, 2011)

Madara face in that fake.


----------



## lathia (Jul 6, 2011)

What's up with all the "Minato's seal" talk. Is that a hinted spoiler?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> This doesent make any sense, like seriously



What you say doesn't compute at all.

He is literally performing the same motion with his hand that he did to lock the seal to begin with. The seal changed because he took the Kyuubi's power.

He still uses the key Minato left for him; to both lock and unlock.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Minato didn't leave a means to reseal the Kyuubi, he just had faith that Naruto would master Fuinjutsu and recreate the entire seal with his own skills and ability.
> 
> I'm just going to walk away from this.
> 
> It's pointless.




I can tell you don't understand how the Japanese think


alright I'm done arguing as well, I need spoilers!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> You can clearly see Narutos hand motions going into the opposite direction so its not the same. Its a new seal, come on...



Let them be, we get it now, that manga part was simply filler and never happend also Kishi's statement is wrong


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> This doesent make any sense, like seriously



Naruto acquired Kyuubi powers which have left Rikudou Sennin markings on himself.

That's why the seal is associated with Rikudou Sennin. Naruto just closed it.

This idea that Naruto created a fucking top level fuuinjutsu off the top of his head, without any statement whatsoever, is what doesn't make any sense.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> What you say doesn't compute at all.
> 
> He is literally performing the same motion with his hand that he did to lock the seal to begin with. The seal changed because he took the Kyuubi's power.
> 
> He still uses the key Minato left for him; to both lock and unlock.



Naruto sealed the Kyuubi chakra in a separate place, what does this have to do with the discussion ? The seal Naruto placed on the Kyuubi's spirit was a new one stated by the author himself.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

lathia said:


> What's up with all the "Minato's seal" talk. Is that a hinted spoiler?



Someone predicted Naruto would start sealing the Edos away, left and right. Others said he is a master at Fuinjutsu or knows the art instinctively because his clan were masters at it; although, he only found out less than a day ago.

Their proof is that he recreated the Kyuubi's seal from scratch; although, he only performed the same locking / unlocking motion with his hand - I'm arguing that his parents (The Fuinjutsu experts) set up the seal to react this way.



†_Camorra_† said:


> Naruto sealed the Kyuubi chakra in a separate place, what does this have to do with the discussion ? The seal Naruto placed on the Kyuubi's spirit was a new one stated by the author himself.



A new seal that who developed?

Naruto developed it completely on his own? How? When?

You're telling me that Minato didn't set things up to happen this way? You know, the guy that left the Yang chakra to him and a jutsu for him to master after obtaining that Yang chakra?


----------



## Tregis (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict hopefully a glimpse of Kabuto, and Naruto continues his Zetsu rampage.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Naruto acquired Kyuubi powers which have left Rikudou Sennin markings on himself.
> 
> That's why the seal is associated with Rikudou Sennin. Naruto just closed it.
> 
> This idea that Naruto created a fucking top level fuuinjutsu off the top of his head, without any statement whatsoever, is what doesn't make any sense.



What you are saying makes absolute zero sense. If Naruto simply closed the seal it would have bein the old one, there wouldnt have bein any reason for the seal to change and the Kyuubi to say surprissed its Rikudou's seal.
The 8 trigrams seal was placed by Minato but Naruto evolved it using his latent Uzumaki power,whats so hard to understand ?


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2011)

Couldn't it just be a new seal because, you know, he actually tamed the 9-tails like Minato wanted him to? 

So the seal just evolved once that task was complete? Surely one must realize how....crazy that idea is that Naruto, who's not known at all for any type of sealing prowess, suddenly makes a brand new seal from scratch.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto sealed the Kyuubi chakra in a separate place, what does this have to do with the discussion ? The seal Naruto placed on the Kyuubi's spirit was a new one stated by the author himself.



No shit Naruto sealed the chakra elsewhere.

After Naruto, Killer Bee, Yagura, whoever takes the chakra, do they all have to be fuuinjutsu experts to make a new seal?

NO, the seal mechanism is specifically designed to allow a Jinchuuriki to use it that way.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You seriously have no clue what "obvious" means.
> 
> You think it's "obvious" that Naruto is currently a top tier fuuinjutsu master, and you're basing it off of nothing.



No, he has proof.

His dead clan that he hadn't know about mastered it, and he knows it instinctively now that his mother told him.  

Just watch. Naruto is going to set up Kage level barriers, seal souls without dying, seal Amaterasu, everything. He'll use an array of different Fuinjutsu that he came up with all on his own. Fuck the Rasengans, Chakra Arms and Shadow Clones, shit about to get real son.

Prepare yourself shintebukuro.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> You seriously have no clue what "obvious" means.
> 
> You think it's "obvious" that Naruto is currently a top tier fuuinjutsu master, and you're basing it off of nothing.



wrong

I said I wouldn't be surprised if he knew fuinjutsu now and that he definitely did create the seal on kyuubi 


don't confuse my words


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Someone predicted Naruto would start sealing the Edos away, left and right. Others said he is a master at Fuinjutsu or knows the art instinctively because his clan were masters at it; although, he only found out less than a day ago.
> 
> Their proof is that he recreated the Kyuubi's seal from scratch; although, he only performed the same locking / unlocking motion with his hand - I'm arguing that his parents (The Fuinjutsu experts) set up the seal to react this way.
> 
> ...



Yes Minato knew of Naruto's Uzumaki power thats why he choose him as a Jinchuuriki because of his special chakra. Minato also knew of the Uzumaki clans affinity towards Fuuinjutsus,every clan is naturaly best in some area the Uzumakis just happen to be beasts in Fuuin jutsus.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yes Minato knew of Naruto's Uzumaki power thats why he choose him as a Jinchuuriki because of his special chakra. Minato also knew of the Uzumaki clans affinity towards Fuuinjutsus,every clan is naturaly best in some area the Uzumakis just happen to be beasts in Fuuin jutsus.



So what are you saying?

Naruto is currently a beast in Fuinjutsu because his dead clan were beastly at it? They are born with this ability; their Kekkei Genkai of sorts?

I'm done here; I'll have to respectively back out, this is getting us no where.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> No shit Naruto sealed the chakra elsewhere.
> 
> After Naruto, Killer Bee, Yagura, whoever takes the chakra, do they all have to be fuuinjutsu experts to make a new seal?
> 
> NO, the seal mechanism is specifically designed to allow a Jinchuuriki to use it that way.



Neither one of those characters you mention ever evolved their seals, neither do they have Rikudou sennin features.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> What you are saying makes absolute zero sense. If Naruto simply closed the seal it would have bein the old one, there wouldnt have bein any reason for the seal to change and the Kyuubi to say surprissed its Rikudou's seal.
> The 8 trigrams seal was placed by Minato but Naruto evolved it using his latent Uzumaki power,whats so hard to understand ?



Of course there would be reason for the seal to change. 

Don't you think a new Rikudou form might invoke a new Rikudou seal? Maybe when a normal hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up normally, and when a Rikudou form hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up better?



> Neither one of those characters you mention ever evolved their seals, neither do they have Rikudou sennin features.



That was not my point. The point is that once chakra is taken from a bijuu, it must be sealed elsewhere. The seal evolving is irrelevant to this point.

All jinchuurikis that enter a state where they exchange chakra must seal the chakra elsewhere, yet not all jinchuurikis who do this must be a fuuinjutsu master capable of making top tier seals on the spot.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Please give me some epic Madara Six Paths of Pain action. I'm sorry Bee, but it's about that time.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Please give me some epic Madara Six Paths of Pain action. I'm sorry Bee, but it's about that time.



Noooo, Bee, noooooo


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Of course there would be reason for the seal to change.
> 
> Don't you think a new Rikudou form might invoke a new Rikudou seal? Maybe when a normal hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up normally, and when a Rikudou form hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up better?




Naruto turned the seal a different way. You guys seriously think Minato expected Naruto to go Rikuudo mode?


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow, still no spoilers. 

I assume it will be really shitty chapter then


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What you are saying makes absolute zero sense. If Naruto simply closed the seal it would have bein the old one, there wouldnt have bein any reason for the seal to change and the Kyuubi to say surprissed its Rikudou's seal.
> The 8 trigrams seal was placed by Minato but Naruto evolved it using his latent Uzumaki power,whats so hard to understand ?



Dude, it's the exact same seal.  Minato himself isn't a fuuinjutsu master, all the fuuinjutsus he learned were from Kushina.  The hakke seal placed on Naruto was always a Rikudou/Uzumaki fuuinjutsu.  The seal works in stages.  Minato initiated Stage 1, Naruto completed the seal and it evolved into Stage 2, the completed version, the two stages looking completely different.  Kyubi only realized it's Rikudou's seal once the seal was completed.  

Neither Naruto nor Minato created that Hakke seal, it is the one and same damn seal given to Minato by Kushina/Uzumakis since the clan was no more, and they put all their trust into the hokage.  And Uzumakis were simply preserving the fuuinjutsu over centuries being passed down from the younger son from Rikudou himself.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> Of course there would be reason for the seal to change.
> 
> Don't you think a new Rikudou form might invoke a new Rikudou seal? Maybe when a normal hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up normally, and when a Rikudou form hand closes the seal, Kyuubi gets locked up better?



There is no Rikudou arm, its just Naruto's arm. Even Kyuubi was surpissed by the fact that Naruto can reseal him using Rikudou's sealing technque, well to be fair no one saw that comming but in the end the manga author desides what kind of power ups he gives his main character and bittching about it wont change anything.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

ohana posted the TOC.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2011)

Hopefully we'll get some Itachi this chapter.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> There is no Rikudou arm, its just Naruto's arm. Even Kyuubi was surpissed by the fact that Naruto can reseal him using Rikudou's sealing technque, well to be fair no one saw that comming but in the end the manga author desides what kind of power ups he gives his main character and bittching about it wont change anything.



Look, the point is that Naruto has a link to Rikudou that he manifested when he went to KCM, and that is why the seal he was closing the same way Minato did beforehand suddenly had new properties.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, he has proof.
> 
> His dead clan that he hadn't know about mastered it, and he knows it instinctively now that his mother told him.
> 
> ...



Actually the bold part will happen, but only once he becomes a Rikudou himself.  Nowhere near the current upcoming chapters, long long ways till that point.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

naruto uses futton?  FAKE


way too much happening in this chapter as well


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato is in this chapter and so is Madara and his Jin's.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

I think when Naruto busts out Torii gates in the real world like Kushina manifested chains then some people will be mad


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

ohana appeared and soon i hope she'll give the full spoiler.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> naruto uses futton?  FAKE


You never know, he might.

He's actually used a summoning, so at this point he'll do anything.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think when Naruto busts out Torii gates in the real world like Kushina manifested chains then some people will be *in denial*




fixed it for you


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone go ASAP to Spoiler Thread and trans


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

nothing really to transalte as its mainly the toc.
garra is mentioned so perhaps we'll see him fight his father.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara vs Kages starts it seems


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara is in this chapter. 



> Finally - we have run Gaara
> Gaara VS Shadow Shadow Lightning Sat Gaarapapa ago


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, Gaara and Oonoki vs. Kazekage and Raikage(?)


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> nothing really to transalte as its mainly the toc.
> garra is mentioned so perhaps we'll see him fight his father.



proving that the chapter previews are not all bullshit( not that this hasn't been proven countless other times...)


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

> Finally - we have run Gaara
> Gaara VS Shadow Shadow Lightning Sat Gaarapapa ago



Apparently it's Gaara vs. his father and Raikage??


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2011)

So there appears to be a fight. Gaara vs. his dad?

Dunno if the other Kages are involved.

Maaaaaaaan, fuck this. Where is Itachi?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaarapapa sounds rather odd.


> Dunno if the other Kages are involved.



Well it says Lightning Shadow as well.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

garra and tsuchikage vs the former Raikage and garra father.

thats a pure kages fight.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope the whole chapter consists of the fight...I'd love to see 4th Kazekage and 3rd Raikage's fighting styles.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara, last thing I wanted to see.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

takL said:


> At last, Gaara made a move~
> Gaara papa, the former Raikage vs Gaara, Tuchikage



So Gaara & Onki vs. A's father and Gaara's father

What about the other 2 kages?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

So its' Genjutsu + NinTaijutsu vs Ninjutsu + Kekkai Tota ?


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 6, 2011)

GAARA!!!!!!!!!! pek


----------



## Leptirica (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope it's not just that with Gaara. Though I kinda like Tsuchikage...


----------



## Lovely (Jul 6, 2011)

Eh. Doesn't sound that interesting.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

What the hell are the former Tsuchikage and the former Mizukage doing then if not fighting Gaara and Onoki? Raping fodder army?


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm far more interested in Mū.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> What the hell are the former Tsuchikage and the former Mizukage doing then if not fighting Gaara and Onoki?



waiting their turn for future chapters.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> What the hell are the former Tsuchikage and the former Mizukage doing then if not fighting Gaara and Onoki?



Fighting Naruto's Kage Bunshin


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2011)

Garra eh?

I thought Onoki was suppose to go against his old mentor? Eh, see how it plays out.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 6, 2011)

Some Gaara action is ALOT better then the boring stuff we have seen lately.

So does this mean Muu&Mizukage is held back or have they been directed elsewhere


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

> At last, Gaara made a move~
> Gaara papa, the former Raikage vs Gaara, Tuchikage


I'm so happy, finally!


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

Where is Nagato and Itachi?

Forget Gaara.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

So Gaara and Oonoki VS Kazekage and Raikage. Sounds awesome to me


----------



## Cromer (Jul 6, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

The WSJ Preview was spot on, fuck!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

How much do you guys wanna Bet Gaara's Dad is a Genjutsu user known as the "Desert Mirage" and A's Dad will show us a V3 Black Lightning Shroud ?


----------



## calimike (Jul 6, 2011)

wow, Gaara & Onki vs 3rd Raikage and Gaara's father, interesting!


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> The WSJ Preview was spot on, fuck!



you act like its the first time this has happened.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> you act like its the first time this has happened.



Well most of the time it's off, like with the Sasori fight every week the preview said the fight ends!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

so no one wants to bet against me ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

son_michael said:


> you act like its the first time this has happened.



First time in quite a long while.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

This is going to be the best chapter! I've been wanting to see Muu and Onoki fight for a while.


----------



## takL (Jul 6, 2011)

wsj staff guessed right this time.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> How much do you guys wanna Bet Gaara's Dad is a Genjutsu user known as the "Desert Mirage" and A's Dad will show us a V3 Black Lightning Shroud ?


No, no more garbage Lightning Shrouds.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

So how much till spoiler pics ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

We probably won't see Madara and Bee, but at least we'll get to see Muu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Not excited to see Gaara's dad fight, we are talking about the same guy who got offpaneled by Orochimaru.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> so no one wants to bet against me ?



ill take the bet. I say Garra's dad doesn't use a mirage genjutsu theme


I actually think former Raikage having a black V3 is feasible. so I only bet against your Garra's dad theory

winner gets repped


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not excited to see Gaara's dad fight, we are talking about the same guy who got offpaneled by Orochimaru.



Orochimaru + Edo Tensei + Kabuto + Kimmimaro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not excited to see Gaara's dad fight, we are talking about the same guy who got offpaneled by Orochimaru.



That pussy snuck him.



SageRafa said:


> So how much till spoiler pics ?



No one knows.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No, no more garbage Lightning Shrouds.



If he had that body even bigger than A and wasn't a taijutsu user I don't know why chose that design .

It would be good because on top of the Ranton Shroud he would have Ranton attacks like tha Panther Darui showed .




son_michael said:


> ill take the bet. I say Garra's dad doesn't use a mirage genjutsu theme
> 
> 
> I actually think former Raikage having a black V3 is feasible. so I only bet against your Garra's dad theory
> ...




Okay you're on , but he'll be a Genjutsu user for sure


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Not excited to see Gaara's dad fight, we are talking about the same guy who got offpaneled by Orochimaru.



Expect Kishi to come up with a retarded arguement as to why Oro was a bad match up for him.


----------



## Trent (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara/Onoki Vs Kages? Sounds pretty gound.

However Muu and the Pimpzukage aren't mentioned and they are the 2 interesting ones to discover… 

Let's hope there's more and wait for details. 

I for one wish the Kages all use some sweet AoE jutsu that kill a bunch of fodder.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> How much do you guys wanna Bet Gaara's Dad is a Genjutsu user known as the "Desert Mirage" and A's Dad will show us a V3 Black Lightning Shroud ?



There is a particular legend about four warriors, one used invisibility, the other was as fast as the wind, another was really strong (or maybe something else) and I can't recall the final one.

Basically, Kishi could use that legend for these four. I remember someone mentioning it right after they were summoned.

If only I could recall the legend, I would bet against you.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Orochimaru + Edo Tensei + Kabuto + Kimmimaro.



lol show me were it was stated that those were all used to kill the Kazekage.

IMO Orochimaru > Kazekage


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Expect Kishi to come up with a retarded arguement as to why Oro was a bad match up for him.




How do you think Kazekage new about Edo Tensei from Oro ? He problably was killed by Nidaime and Shodai . I'm assuming he is a Genjutsu-user , so Bringer of Darkness would take all his arsenal away just like Itachi , without no one seeing him he can't put you in a genjutsu .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

I predict Gaara's father to have a very limited fighting style revolving around the Fuuton element, thats why he lost so badly to Oro because with physical attacks alone you canot kill Oro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict Gaara's father to have a very limited fighting style revolving around the Fuuton element, thats why he lost so badly to Oro because with physical attacks alone you canot kill Oro.



Wasn't he shown dead still wearing his Kage robes? Or was that just in the anime? I thought Orochimaru snuck him.


----------



## Krombacher (Jul 6, 2011)

Interesting, 546 prediction thread, 544 spoiler thread 

I am thrilled to see that fight


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> If only I could recall the legend, I would bet against you.



consider yourself ninja'd


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wasn't he shown dead still wearing his Kage robes? Or was that just in the anime? I thought Orochimaru snuck him.



It doesent matter, he still got offpaneled like a total fodder.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wasn't he shown dead still wearing his Kage robes? Or was that just in the anime? I thought Orochimaru snuck him.



I think you also saw his dead body in the manga with his kage robe on. The killing part was filler thought.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

the scorpion's tail said:


> lol show me were it was stated that those were all used to kill the Kazekage.
> 
> IMO Orochimaru > Kazekage



It wasn't stated but when we saw dead Kazekage, Kimmimaro, Orochimaru, Kabuto and a coffin was shown on the panel.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> How much do you guys wanna Bet Gaara's Dad is a Genjutsu user known as the "Desert Mirage" and A's Dad will show us a V3 Black Lightning Shroud ?



any reason why you would assume Gaara's dad, the 4th kazekage to be a genjutsu user mostly?  And I don't know about the black lightning shroud, but we'll see the kaminari panther for sure, or maybe another kaminari animal.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> It doesent matter, he still got offpaneled like a total fodder.



It does matter. 

Orochimaru snuck him like a bitch: [1]



the scorpion's tail said:


> I think you also saw his dead body in the manga with his kage robe on. The killing part was filler thought.



I know the killing scene was filler, where it showed Kimimaro's first signs of sickness.


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> It wasn't stated but when we saw dead Kazekage, Kimmimaro, Orochimaru, Kabuto and a coffin was shown on the panel.



Wasn't that only in the anime?


----------



## zuul (Jul 6, 2011)

So Gaara is at least going to do something. Not as bad as what I expected.
Microscopic cookie for the author.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> any reason why you would assume Gaara's dad, the 4th kazekage to be a genjutsu user mostly?  And I don't know about the black lightning shroud, but we'll see the kaminari panther for sure, or maybe another kaminari animal.



Think of Desert Theme , you already have a Kazekage with Sand , another with Iron Sand and i'm not seeing Kishi pulling up Flame Sands or Thunder Sands or whatever ..

But what's known in the Desert ? Mirages . What does mirages in our resemble to in Naruto's world ? Illusion = Genjutsu . A mirage is basically a image created by your brain that doesn't exist , now if we had someone controlling your chakra it's a Genjutsu .


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara party time.:ho


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> It does matter.
> 
> Orochimaru snuck him like a bitch: [1]
> 
> ...


True ninja's dont have full fledged fights they sneak and assassinate its just the actions in this manga have taught us otherwise


----------



## Narutaru (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh look, some side characters get to fight. Hopefully we can go without complaints about the spotlight hogs for a few weeks at least .


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It doesent matter, he still got offpaneled like a total fodder.



Oro also got semi - off-paneled three times ( Itachi, Sasuke, Itachi) and still is counted as being one of the strongest ever. I don?t think its such a disgrace to get killed by Oro.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> True ninja's dont have full fledged fights they sneak and assassinate its just the actions in this manga have taught us otherwise



This manga was never about true ninjas in the first place. Real life ninjas are cool but they're still a bunch of punk bitches.

Says the Klue.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

the scorpion's tail said:


> Wasn't that only in the anime?



I'm not to sure, I haven't read the part 1 manga. So it might of been in the anime.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Not excited to see Gaara's dad fight, we are talking about the same guy who got offpaneled by Orochimaru.



Kimmimaru, not Orochimaru.  



Kakashi Hatake said:


> Orochimaru + Edo Tensei + Kabuto + Kimmimaro.



Actually it was Kimmimaru who took down the yondaime Kazekage.  However Orochimaru and Kabuto were there, and Oro had Edo Tensei available at his disposal as well, but they were simply there as backup if Kimmimaru couldn't do the job.  It was when Kimmimaru still had his strength left.  The kazekage didn't stand a chance against all 3 of em tho, he was tricked and ganged up on.  



SageRafa said:


> If he had that body even bigger than A and wasn't a taijutsu user I don't know why chose that design .
> 
> It would be good because on top of the Ranton Shroud he would have Ranton attacks like tha Panther Darui showed .
> 
> Okay you're on , but he'll be a Genjutsu user for sure



Raiton, not ranton.  Raiton = Lightning.  Kaminari = black lightning.  Ranton = Darui's storm release kekkeigenkai.  

The 3rd Raikage would have Raiton and Kaminari attacks.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> This manga was never about true ninjas in the first place. Real life ninjas are cool but they're still a bunch of puck bitches.
> 
> Says the Klue.


True real life ninjas were cowards lol


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

4th Kazekage's off-panel death has always made him look weak, but keep in mind how many years ago that was written.

He's going to be strong.



			
				Rokudaime Sennin said:
			
		

> Kaminari = black lightning



Kaminari means thunder/lightning. Black is "Kuro."


----------



## Tengu (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if the edo kage will get trolled as well.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's dad might get one paneled again.  I wouldn't be surprised if that happened, seeing how Hanzo died.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It doesent matter, he still got offpaneled like a total fodder.


Getting killed by a kage level nin is not a disgrace its to be expected oro is strong as hell due to the recent power ups in this manga many may not think that anymore but yea lol oro is still a very powerful nin


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Gaara's dad might get one paneled again.  I wouldn't be surprised if that happened, seeing how Hanzo died.



Hanzou went out like a true gee, what is this you're typing?


----------



## Trent (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *Think of Desert Theme , you already have a Kazekage with Sand , another with Iron Sand *and i'm not seeing Kishi pulling up Flame Sands or Thunder Sands or whatever ..
> 
> But what's known in the Desert ? Mirages . What does mirages in our resemble to in Naruto's world ? Illusion = Genjutsu . A mirage is basically a image created by your brain that doesn't exist , now if we had someone controlling your chakra it's a Genjutsu .



_*Black *_sand? 

Gotta have a black version of anything these days. 

But yeah, while the mirage idea is interesting thematically, I'm not sure if it would work well (be appealing for the reader) in a fight versus Gaara though.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> There is a particular legend about four warriors, one used invisibility, the other was as fast as the wind, another was really strong (or maybe something else) and I can't recall the final one.
> 
> Basically, Kishi could use that legend for these four. I remember someone mentioning it right after they were summoned.
> 
> If only I could recall the legend, I would bet against you.



Interesting.  So the yondaime Kazekage could be a speed demon, being from the Wind country.  

Ok, here's my prediction, he's very fast, uses genjutsu, and earth element, maybe red sand.  He could possibly use the genjutsu and speed in a combo, much like Shisui of the Mirage.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Trent said:


> _*Black *_sand?
> 
> Gotta have a black version of anything these days.
> 
> But yeah, while the mirage idea is interesting thematically, I'm not sure if it would work well (be appealing for the reader) in a fight vesrus Gaara though.



Iron Sand was black sand, sorta.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hanzou went out like a true gee, what is this you're typing?



He showed 0 ninjutsu and died by a samurai and in one chapter. 

His hype doesn't match his feats. Making all of his hype a hyperbole.


----------



## GreenSage (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe the second Mizukage is the fast one!


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Interesting.  So the yondaime Kazekage could be a speed demon, being from the Wind country.
> 
> Ok, here's my prediction, he's very fast, uses genjutsu, and earth element, maybe red sand.  He could possibly use the genjutsu and speed in a combo, much like Shisui of the Mirage.



Don't take my word for it.

I didn't see any proof of it, only remember people talking about it. If only I'd taken the initiative.


----------



## Jesus (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Actually it was Kimmimaru who took down the yondaime Kazekage.  However Orochimaru and Kabuto were there, and Oro had Edo Tensei available at his disposal as well, but they were simply there as backup if Kimmimaru couldn't do the job.  It was when Kimmimaru still had his strength left.  The kazekage didn't stand a chance against all 3 of em tho, he was tricked and ganged up on.



I'm pretty sure that was anime filler, actually.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> He showed 0 ninjutsu and died by a samurai and in one chapter.
> 
> His hype doesn't match his feats. Making all of his hype a hyperbole.



If you read the manga, you would know why his hype failed to match his feats.

Did you read?

And even though his skills rusted, he still didn't do too bad; his name alone made those guys flee, and his summon's poison cloud did them in. And at the end of the day, he basically sealed himself.



			
				Hanzou said:
			
		

> Fuck Yo Tag Kabuto.
> 
> *Cut*


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> How do you think Kazekage new about Edo Tensei from Oro ? He problably was killed by Nidaime and Shodai . I'm assuming he is a Genjutsu-user , so Bringer of Darkness would take all his arsenal away just like Itachi , without no one seeing him he can't put you in a genjutsu .



Interesting point, however it's possible Oro could've shown him the jutsu while he was trying to make an alliance with him against the leaf, Oro showed him his arsenal, and then doublecrosses him, and Oro takes on the form of the kazekage himself.  They had some dirty dealings together.  

Another possibility is Oro could've Edo Summoned the 3rd kazekage with the Iron Sand to provide Kimmimaro backup as he took on the 4th kazekage


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> I wonder if the edo kage will get trolled as well.



If we were talking about reasonable people no, but by NF standards most certainly.



Trent said:


> _*Black *_sand?
> 
> Gotta have a black version of anything these days.
> 
> But yeah, while the mirage idea is interesting thematically, I'm not sure if it would work well (be appealing for the reader) in a fight vesrus Gaara though.



I'm still divided whether it's going to be Black Sand or Sand which attacks on a cellular level XD

Jokes aside, I'm sure whatever Gaara shows will be worthy of the title of kage, perhaps Diamond Sand or something equally ridiculous


----------



## Cjones (Jul 6, 2011)

The whole Garra's dad death scene was filler.

Though there is nothing stopping Kishi from making it canon.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> He showed 0 ninjutsu and died by a samurai and in one chapter.
> 
> His hype doesn't match his feats. Making all of his hype a hyperbole.



That doesn't mean anything. He was weakened, and his fighting style revolved around poison, which Mifune was immune to.

His hype being a "hyperbole" doesn't make any sense. We even had a flashback where Pain told him the only reason he was losing to him was because of how he'd been declining for so long.

Mifune also prevented him from using ninjutsu with his speed. The guy's a general in this war, after all, and the leader of his own country.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 6, 2011)

Still, I'm surprised that Onoki isn't fighting Muu, or perhaps the Raikage will move onwards while Muu takes on his student in the next chapter.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> His name made those guys flee, and his summon's poison cloud did them in. And at the end of the day, he basically sealed himself.



I expected more from him not his summon.



shintebukuro said:


> That doesn't mean anything. He was weakened, and his fighting style revolved around poison, which Mifune was immune to.
> 
> His hype being a "hyperbole" doesn't make any sense. We even had a flashback where Pain told him the only reason he was losing to him was because of how he'd been declining for so long.
> 
> Mifune also prevented him from using ninjutsu with his speed. The guy's a general in this war, after all, and the leader of his own country.



His hype does not live up to his feats.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Think of Desert Theme , you already have a Kazekage with Sand , another with Iron Sand and i'm not seeing Kishi pulling up Flame Sands or Thunder Sands or whatever ..
> 
> But what's known in the Desert ? Mirages . What does mirages in our resemble to in Naruto's world ? Illusion = Genjutsu . A mirage is basically a image created by your brain that doesn't exist , now if we had someone controlling your chakra it's a Genjutsu .



Ahh, gotcha, makes sense.  I think if Klue's post about the legend is corrent, u can add speed to his arsenal as well, maybe speed and genjutsu combined much like Shisui did.  Using the genjutsu to seem faster than one actually is, small headfakes that can be devastating with decent amount of speed.  

We shall see, I agree with your assessment tho, so I'm not betting against you.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> His hype does not live up to his feats.


He matched up my hype! If you and NF hyped him too much, it's your own fault...


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> His hype does not live up to his feats.



That's what made him a realistic character, as no one can maintain their prime forever. 

Characterwise, he was better than several of the powerhouses we have seen.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> His hype does not live up to his feats.



Yeah, and we were told why, what's your point?


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Where's Muu


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Where's Muu



Invisible


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Invisible



LMFAO.  I see, that's the reason why we don't see him this chapter.  He's lurking around there somewhere, we just can't sense him cause we don't got Gaara's sensor sand.   

Btw, was NF forums down for a bit, I couldn't access the site, kept giving errors.


----------



## Tregis (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea, i couldn't access it either.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think people appreciate how cheap Hanzou's ability is. Most people don't have a defence against the poison cloud his salamander breathes out. There's the fact that he also breathes out poison and the fact that he was physically top tier as prime for prime he trumphed Mifune in battle. 

Most Ninja wouldn't be able to deal with him as he has the ability to take you down long range, mid range and close range. His move also prevents people from doing what they want freely.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> LMFAO.  I see, that's the reason why we don't see him this chapter.  He's lurking around there somewhere, we just can't sense him cause we don't got Gaara's sensor sand.
> 
> Btw, was NF forums down for a bit, I couldn't access the site, kept giving errors.



Makes sense though, right? Muu, the invisible man, epic bastard that guy.

Yeah, it was down for a time - wouldn't load at all for me.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> Btw, was NF forums down for a bit, I couldn't access the site, kept giving errors.



Narutoforums forums?  But yea, the same thing happened to me too.

I hope we get more spoilers soon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Kishi was a lazy fuck when he did Hanzou vs Mifune. He could've showed us his Ninjutsu, which wasn't affected by him weakening over the years, but Kishi didn't want to.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

just came,so little spoilers..


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Kishi was a lazy fuck when he did Hanzou vs Mifune. He could've showed us his Ninjutsu, which wasn't affected by him weakening over the years, but Kishi didn't want to.



Kishi seriously tried, but Mifune jutsu-blocked his attempts.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2011)

auem said:


> just came,so little spoilers..



Indeed, today's spoiler was so amazingly specific and detailed. Ohana has truly outdone herself.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kishi seriously tried, but Mifune jutsu-blocked his attempts.


So Kishi couldn't keep up with Mifune? That's lame


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So Kishi couldn't keep up with Mifune? That's lame



Eh! Shit happens.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2011)

The Edo Kage finally fight, eh? Just as predicted. I had hoped for Madara to appear again as well though.


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (Jul 6, 2011)

That fake spoiler pic


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2011)

No furigana = obvious fake


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Fake Itachi/Kakashi spoiler now? Bullshit. I'm Mad...


----------



## Nimander (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Where's Muu



Off-paneled, like Kakashi's "rampage".


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 6, 2011)

lol spoiler pic


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

the_symbol_of_rebirth said:


> That fake spoiler pic


I negged him.

What is the fucking point of posting that pic? It isn't related to anything.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> He matched up my hype! If you and NF hyped him too much, it's your own fault...





Jin-E said:


> That's what made him a realistic character, as no one can maintain their prime forever.
> 
> Characterwise, he was better than several of the powerhouses we have seen.





Klue said:


> Yeah, and we were told why, what's your point?



Basically what Edward said. 



Edward Newgate said:


> Kishi was a lazy fuck when he did Hanzou vs Mifune. He could've showed us his Ninjutsu, which wasn't affected by him weakening over the years, but Kishi didn't want to.



Like I said before, Kishi did not allow Hanzo to live up to his hype.


----------



## stevensr123 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol how fake can u make it? I mean just look at kakashi's hands lol plus the fact every one of those panels was coppied from another chapter ( itachi panel was vs sasuke)


----------



## Asclepius (Jul 6, 2011)

And those fake images of Naruto are the reason i always doubt the images we get for Bleach. 

But the guys have been posting only 1 or 2 panels from Bleach like that for a few weeks already at 2ch.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the chapter will be out before the full spoilers come.  I'm expecting MangaZone release within the next half hour or so.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> I think the chapter will be out before the full spoilers come.  I'm expecting MangaZone release within the next half hour or so.



Dont get our hopes up


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a strange feeling that atleast one of the Kage fights will disappoint. We've Gaara's dad fight him, and you know what it means.


----------



## polskanaruto (Jul 6, 2011)

hope thats not all in this chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

These old fake spoiler pics popping up are the direct result of Addy's thread: Best Fake Spoilers. 



Edward Newgate said:


> I've a strange feeling that atleast one of the Kage fights will disappoint. We've Gaara's dad fight him, and you know what it means.



What? Gaara is going to get owned?


----------



## Hitt (Jul 6, 2011)

ah hah.  So Kishi is all over the place.  Now we see Gaara.  Although I wouldn't be surprised if there was more Naruto someplace too.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Gaara's fight may be at the end of the chapter. There is probably more to it than that.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

Shikamaru will return to Gaara's division, right? It was Shikaku's plan.



Klue said:


> These old fake spoiler pics popping up are the direct result of Addy's thread: Best Fake Spoilers.


Yeah


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> These old fake spoiler pics popping up are the direct result of Addy's thread: Best Fake Spoilers.
> 
> 
> 
> What? Gaara is going to get owned?


Yes 

We will find out that Onoki and Sandaime Raikage were good friends, and the Raikage will fall victim to Talk no Jutsu. That'd be a great way to show us that Ei surpassed his father without them fighting each other! Since, you know, Naruto failed to Talk no Jutsu Ei like three times until Ei finally fell on his knees crying and gave up.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Gaara's dad will have the same ability as Guren who is an anime filler character got killed by Orochimaru and Kabuto. [1] [2]  

Black Sand has been taken, this is the only possibility.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I think Gaara's dad will have the same ability as Guren. [1] [2]
> 
> Black Sand has been taken, this is the only possibility.



That would blow; Guren's abilities sucked, hard.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> That would blow; Guren's abilities sucked, hard.


um no they were awesome.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I think it was a combination of pointing out the obvious and not giving any spoilers that led to your unfriendly treatment. Spoiler thread is no joke.



Agreed, shit is real in there.

Just as real as Kishi teasing us with a new Six Paths of Pain only to switch gears again.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> That would blow; Guren's abilities sucked, hard.



Guren ability was awesome. She literally solo'ed. Her ability is needed in the manga.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no they were awesome.



Crystal Dragons were awesome? 

Crystal Prisons were awesome? 

Crystal Spears were awesome? 

Crystal Shurikens were awesome? 

Where is the creativity? Now if Kishi were to do something creative with it, okay, but her abilities sucked.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I think Gaara's dad will have the same ability as Guren who is an anime filler character got killed by Orochimaru and Kabuto. [1] [2]
> 
> Black Sand has been taken, this is the only possibility.



Hmm,that would be interesting.I really liked Guren and her abilities.


----------



## jso (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Everyone is expecting spoilers in a spoiler thread. Not a post telling us which spoiler is fake or not.
> 
> Besides, I didn't report you, the mod deleted your post before I could. Lucky.


Reporting the post would've brought it to the attention of the mods anyway right? I fail to see any difference if one of them had to see it to delete it then lol. Standard protocol is just to report fake spoilers then and not point them out? I did it once before too during the Edo-Zabuza period and somehow went under everybody's rage-radars so it just surprised me this time.

Anyway, Guren's ability would be wack. I hope Gaara Papa (lulz) is wind-based.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

so onoki and gaara vs gaaras dad and A's dad. i think ohona messed up and meant mu not A's dad. onokis reason for joining gaara was to fight muu but who knows


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so onoki and gaara vs gaaras dad and A's dad. i think ohona messed up and meant mu not A's dad. onokis reason for joining gaara was to fight muu but who knows



Maybe the Raikage's father did step up and Ohana is unable to see Muu for some reason.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

The chapter will end with Naruto KB + Gaara + Oonoki vs 4 Edo Kages 

If this keeps up we'll get the chapter released before the spoiler


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 6, 2011)

Muu + Mizukage vs. Naruto


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

wonder what gaaras dads abilities are he may be a puppet user or futton user like one of his older kids.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The chapter will end with Naruto KB + Gaara + Oonoki vs 4 Edo Kages
> 
> If this keeps up we'll get the chapter released before the spoiler



that will be good...even dead kages will now be added to naruto's TNJ conquer....


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder what gaaras dads abilities are he may be a puppet user or futton user like one of his older kids.




Our safest best so far are him being Genjutsu-user , a Fuuton-user or both ..




auem said:


> that will be good...even dead kages will now be added to naruto's TNJ conquer....




No , Naruto will have to show is better than all the previous Hokages like he said before , so he'll have to beat them


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Our safest best so far are him being Genjutsu-user , a Fuuton-user or both ..



Why Genjutsu though?


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Our safest best so far are him being Genjutsu-user , a Fuuton-user or both ..



Why should he be a Genjutsu-User? Didnt catch that point, yet 

I think he heavily relies on Fuuton-Jutsus, probably similar to this "Vacuum"-stuff of Danzo.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> If this keeps up we'll get the chapter released before the spoiler



MZ should release it in about half an hour.Watch


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

His definitely not a genjutsu user, thats for sure. 

They are from sand village, he will have Guren's ability.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why Genjutsu though?





Kimimarox said:


> Why should he be a Genjutsu-User? Didnt catch that point, yet
> 
> I think he heavily relies on Fuuton-Jutsus, probably similar to this "Vacuum"-stuff of Danzo.




See this post of mine : 




SageRafa said:


> Think of Desert Theme , you already have a Kazekage with Sand , another with Iron Sand and i'm not seeing Kishi pulling up Flame Sands or Thunder Sands or whatever ..
> 
> But what's known in the Desert ? Mirages . What does mirages in our world resemble to in Naruto's world ? Illusion = Genjutsu . A mirage is basically a image created by your brain that doesn't exist , now if we had someone controlling your chakra it's a Genjutsu .


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> See this post of mine :



That actually sounds pretty fucking awesome. It would be cool to see another powerful but non-Sharingan wielding illusion user.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> See this post of mine :



your argument is good...but i must point out mirage is not illusion created by brain...it really exist..you see mirage by same principle you see any other object...


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

auem said:


> your argument is good...but i must point out mirage is not illusion created by brain...it really exist..you see mirage by same principle you see any other object...



Yes my point is that you're seeing it but when you get there , there's nothing . Like seeing oasis in the middle of the desert when there's nothing but sand in that location ..


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

So Gaara will kick ass?Really?about fucking time


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

auem said:


> your argument is good...but i must point out mirage is not illusion created by brain...it really exist..you see mirage by same principle you see any other object...



It's like an illusion; he's implying that the author will take that concept and apply it to the manga in some way.

He's done it countless times.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes my point is that you're seeing it but when you get there , there's nothing . Like seeing oasis in the middle of the desert when there's nothing but sand in that location ..



yup...but my point was it was not created by brain...rather by nature..


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, nice argumentation.

Maybe he is more like a Doppelganger, much more than just a KB but a real living body that doesnt make "poof" once someone hits him.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't know what kind of Genjutsu he'll use , I simply found it to be a concept Kishi could come up with . He can use some sort of Izanagi-Genjutsu , that when you hit him it's all a mirage , but of course it doesn't really work like Izanagi there has to be some trick .

Like he switchs your senses making you see what's in front of you back and what's on the left on the right side , so you would be always attacking in the wrong direction . Just some crazy idea


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2011)

I would love to see a mirage user; would be cool.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope this ends soon, not really interested in weak characters like Gaara.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

4th kazekage doing something like mirage will be awesome... though we have so much heard of 'shisui of the mirage',but yet to see it...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if he was a genjutsu user. Since we really do need more normal shinobi, genjutsu's user rather than the Uchiha's.


----------



## Hariti (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I don't know what kind of Genjutsu he'll use , I simply found it to be a concept Kishi could come up with . He can use some sort of Izanagi-Genjutsu , that when you hit him it's all a mirage , but of course it doesn't really work like Izanagi there has to be some trick .
> 
> Like he switchs your senses making you see what's in front of you back and what's on the left on the right side , so you would be always attacking in the wrong direction . Just some crazy idea



Izanami?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Yuuchan said:


> Izanami?



Perhaps


----------



## Turrin (Jul 6, 2011)

I doubt Yondaime Kazekage is a Genjutsu user all the Kazekage's abilities seem to have to do with Shukaku, so he's going to ether have some type of sand or Fuuton abilities


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Hope this ends soon, not really interested in weak characters like Gaara.



Gaara, weak? 

When has Gaara ever been weak? You've surly lost it, lol.


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe he can turn sand into glass. 

Yeah, I know. Terrible idea.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Imagine Danzou without Sharingans , Mokuton and of course Izanagi ? Would that be Kage material ? Unless Kishi brings some crazy fuutons like a Fuuton Shroud , or some A-Rank and S-Rank Fuutons capable of large AoE I'm not seeing him only getting Fuuton .

And more Sand really ? A Katon sand ? Or Raiton Sand ? We have just one Genjutsu user in the manga that is strong and the Mirages theme could be pretty interesting , but of course he can have other abilities ..


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jul 6, 2011)

gaaras dad must not be all that special, he got owned by a combo of preskip kabuto and oro.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gaara, weak?
> 
> When has Gaara ever been weak? You've surly lost it, lol.



Well from what he has shown, I firmly believe that the Sasuke that beat the shit out of Sai Naruto and Yamato could blitz him. So yeah.

And I find his character horrible and unnecessary for the whole manga after he was "saved by naruto", always felt like a gimmick to me, hey it's that semi cute maniac with red hair that will attract us a huge fanbase is all I can see Kishi thinking when he made him, I don't really care about the parallels he had to naruto and sasuke. .


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> gaaras dad must not be all that special, he got owned by a combo of preskip kabuto and oro.



Don't forget Oro had Shodai and Nidaime and no one except Minato or Sarutobi ( that we knew from that pre-skip time ) could beat them by sealing .


Translater quick new spoiler


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

New spoiler.

若干オールバックのノリのいい
ちょび髭の人　水影？

今書いてるから待って

Back some good ol Nori
水影 mustache man?

I write from now wait


----------



## jso (Jul 6, 2011)

If Gaara kept circulating sand at a constant rate, he'd be able to make out Muu's outline as the sand keeps hitting him lol. Invisibilty successfully countered without the need for laying sensory sand.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/07/06(水) 22:09:47.99 ID:V/aJI7UKP
> 若干オールバックのノリのいい
> ちょび髭の人　水影？
> 
> 今書いてるから待って





			
				Google Translate said:
			
		

> Back some good ol Nori
> 水影 mustache man?
> 
> I write from now wait



Some talk about that Mizukage I think. Mustache man


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Don't forget Oro had Shodai and Nidaime and no one except Minato or Sarutobi ( that we knew from that pre-skip time ) could beat them by sealing .



Was it ever stated that he used them?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara vs the 4th Kazekage?About damn time!I've been waiting for that fight.Gaara's one of my favs and i always wanted to see more from his dad.I believe that i won't be disappointed


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Was it ever stated that he used them?



No but it wasn't stated he didn't use them , Kishi can go which way he wants , he can make is over-powered or a weakling ..


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Some talk about that Mizukage I think. Mustache man



Yes, that has to be the Nidaime Mizukage alright. I hope we'll finally match that mustache with a name.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Hope this ends soon, not really interested in weak characters like Gaara.



WT.. is this shit?Gaara is in top 10 strongest any day and even not in the desert.And he is much better character than few who are stronger than him.atleast he has development and brains(unlike some haxxed morans who came from emo kid to emo psychopath,,I am even more special than you'',,I will make that laugh in to  screams'' or idiot,, I will save you even if you don't want to be saved'')


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

That was just ohana asking who is the "mustache man" (second Mizukage). She is writing the scrip and didn't remember who he was.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Imagine Danzou without Sharingans , Mokuton and of course Izanagi ? Would that be Kage material ? Unless Kishi brings some crazy fuutons like a Fuuton Shroud , or some A-Rank and S-Rank Fuutons capable of large AoE I'm not seeing him only getting Fuuton .
> 
> And more Sand really ? A Katon sand ? Or Raiton Sand ? We have just one Genjutsu user in the manga that is strong and the Mirages theme could be pretty interesting , but of course he can have other abilities ..



Well, but Danzo definitely was a Hokage-candidate before getting all the power-ups, after all.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's dad is very powerful. I don't understand why many people underestimate him.

Orochimaru + Kabuto + Kimmimaro + Edo Tensei > Gaara's Dad. Here is the proof that Orochimaru used ET against Gaara's dad.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 6, 2011)

the mustache fodder is back, sweet! :WOW


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

So Ohana is writing full script? Awesome


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 6, 2011)

Setas1999 said:


> WT.. is this shit?Gaara is in top 10 strongest any day and even not in the desert.And he is much better character than few who are stronger than him.atleast he has development and brains(unlike some haxxed morans who came from emo kid to emo psychopath,,I am even more special than you'',,I will make that laugh in to  screams'' or idiot,, I will save you even if you don't wanr to be saved'')





Kakashi Hatake said:


> Gaara's dad is very powerful. I don't understand why many people underestimate him.
> 
> Orochimaru + Kabuto + Kimmimaro + Edo Tensei > Gaara's Dad. Here is the proof that Orochimaru used ET against Gaara's dad.





QFT!!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> Well, but Danzo definitely was a Hokage-candidate before getting all the power-ups, after all.



But for some reason he was always weaker than Sarutobi has admited by himself in the flashback . The Akamichi guy was a Hokage Candidate too 

But what I think that makes Danzou strong it's not Fuuton he was a Seal user , he had that seal he put on the Root to kill them if they say his name , he has the paralysing seal , the death suicide seal and he could have more


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Gaara's dad is very powerful. I don't understand why many people underestimate him.
> 
> Orochimaru + Kabuto + Kimmimaro + Edo Tensei > Gaara's Dad. Here is the proof that Orochimaru used ET against Gaara's dad.



Your right

He was defeated by Edo tensai, so he's not all that weak i guess


----------



## Velocity (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm glad we're getting more from the rest of the fights... I wanna see Gaara own the Tsuchikage guy and say something witty about how the powers of a Jinchuriki are far more powerful than those of selective breeding.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Gaara's dad is very powerful. I don't understand why many people underestimate him.
> 
> Orochimaru + Kabuto + Kimmimaro + Edo Tensei > Gaara's Dad. Here is the proof that Orochimaru used ET against Gaara's dad.



In the manga, it wasn't shown how or even who was there during the Yondaime Kazekage's death. 

Secondly, that's not proof of anything. They were planning an invasion, he could have simply told him that Edo Tensei was part of the plan to further sway him to agree, betraying his allied village in the process.


----------



## auem (Jul 6, 2011)

4th kazekage most likely,if at all,faced some other edo by orochimaru....when he summoned shodai and nidai to battle sarutobi,both of their comments showed(nidai saying this kid is something...shodai feeling sorry for the shinobi world of today),that it was first time they were summoned...


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> In the manga, it wasn't shown how or even who was there during the Yondaime Kazekage's death.
> 
> Secondly, that's not proof of anything. They were planning an invasion, he could have simply told him that Edo Tensei was part of the plan to further sway him to agree, betraying his allied village in the process.



I thought Yondaime Kazekage never agreed to the invasion?


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> In the manga, it wasn't shown how or even who was there during the Yondaime Kazekage's death.
> 
> Secondly, that's not proof of anything. They were planning an invasion, he could have simply told him that Edo Tensei was part of the plan to further sway him to agree, betraying his allied village in the process.



You know how Kishimoto can change the story however he likes. He's not going to make Gaara's opponent weak.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> I thought Yondaime Kazekage never agreed to the invasion?



I can't remember, honestly.

He did assassinate him on his route to Konoha for the Chuunin Exams, I believe. If that's true, then the invasion plan was well on it's way.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> In the manga, it wasn't shown how or even who was there during the Yondaime Kazekage's death.
> 
> Secondly, that's not proof of anything. They were planning an invasion, he could have simply told him that Edo Tensei was part of the plan to further sway him to agree, betraying his allied village in the process.



A Kage will not believe what a villain got to say. The Kazekage in that scan is saying it as a fact. Therefore he witnessed it. 

Orochimaru used Edo Tensei against the 4th Kazekage. Otherwise this Kazekage wouldn't have believed Orochimaru. Since you know, ET is a forbidden jutsu therefore not everyone has access to it. Orochimaru with Danzo's help achieved ET. This is something the 4th Kazekage has no knowledge off.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

That sand guy I think it's Baki or whatever didn't knew that Orochimaru killed the Kazekage and thought that the orders were from Kazekage  , so Kishi didn't explain anything . Kishi didn't show Kazekage's death too .

He can go both ways , say that Kazekage agreed and Oro sneak attacked or that Kazekage was ambushed and fought against Oro + Edo .


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe we will see some sort of flashback for the 4th Kazekage during his battle with his son.


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

With Edo Tensei Orochimaru could have summoned any of the other dead Kage to fight Gaara's dad.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Face said:


> With Edo Tensei Orochimaru could have summoned any of the other dead Kage to fight Gaara's dad.



No because the Edo Kages didn't knew about Oro , they only knew about Nidaime , they could've been summoned by Nidaime perhaps or faced him on their rulling times .


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's dad is Minato's equal he may even be superior.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> I can't remember, honestly.
> 
> He did assassinate him on his route to Konoha for the Chuunin Exams, I believe. If that's true, then the invasion plan was well on it's way.



I don?t remember too much, too, but I always thought that the major part of the army who invaded Konoha consisted of Sound nins and not Sand. But could be different, though. At least some high rank Sand Ninjas definitely participated ( Baki, Temari, Kankuro). But they probably would have done everything they Kage told them to do.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> A Kage will not believe what a villain got to say. The Kazekage in that scan is saying it as a fact. Therefore he witnessed it.
> 
> Orochimaru used Edo Tensei against the 4th Kazekage. Otherwise this Kazekage wouldn't have believed Orochimaru. Since you know, ET is a forbidden jutsu therefore not everyone has access to it. Orochimaru with Danzo's help achieved ET. This is something the 4th Kazekage has no knowledge off.



Not sure whether you're actually right or wrong, doesn't really matter to me. But none of this is actually proof of anything, you have to realize that.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> 忍Ａ　ダメだ追いつかれちまった！
> 忍Ｂ　こ…こいつは！！
> 
> 本部へ迫るマダラの軍勢！！
> ...



A bad it was caught Chimatta Ninja! 
 NIN ... this guy is a B! ! 

 Spotted close to the headquarters of the army! ! 
 546 old and new shadow showdown! ! 

 Do you have a dart that has jingling example scrolls mouth sucking Troy. 
 B This is better tolerated limit of passage 磁遁 Troy using the blood of our disappearance me! 
 I was also a user of disappearance 磁遁 A Ninja! ? 
 A better tolerated in this attack is always ーーー! ! I gotta Kawasanai! ! 
 Shuriken throwing a lot of Troy 
 Avoid touching the A ward B Ninja Ninja Kunai 
 B NIN ... stupid server! 
 A Ninja! ! ? 
 B This is better tolerated in 磁遁 can give a touch of self-magnetic force in all things ... more contact with the magnetic force transferred to another gives the magnetic force? Weaken the magnetic force on a journey ... you are moving, but the magnetic force in the considerable body of eye contact once ...! 
 To A Ninja! ? That is what it? 
 Hold the camera with a larger dart Troy 
 The magnetic body tinged with you now ... I can sell there NIN B drawn from the dart body and you I can take on magnetic dart of that gentleman? That second attack is absolutely Kawasenai! ! 
 If you attempt to attack Troy 

 Round spiral! ! 
 Troy is attacked from above Chirinaru 
 NIN B! ! ! 
 To A Ninja! ! ? 
 What we Otchan Chirinaru okay! !


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Go Trans Go new spoiler, finally a big one 

What a laugh while reading that trans 

The only interesting thing is someone control magnetic forces from what I can tell


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

There's something about Naruto too in the end...

Round spiral! ! 
 Troy is attacked from above Chirinaru 
 NIN B! ! ! 
 To A Ninja! ! ? 
 What we Otchan Chirinaru okay! !

Does Naruto arrive to fight the Kages or what?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage there's more in the post than you translated


----------



## 1nkor (Jul 6, 2011)

Oonoki vs Mu
awesome


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

オオノキ　塵遁原界剥離の術！！ 
 ムウ　塵遁原界剥離の術！！ 
 ぶつかり合う　玉になり弾ける　地面に大きな穴があく 
 オオノキ　先代の塵遁…やはり力はそのままじゃぜ… 
 ガアラパパ　地面を叩くとガアラの砂の手が崩れる　（前より砂のての力が強くなったな…） 

 テマリ　合図があるまで待て！ 

 二代目水影　塵遁って事は…　まさかアレが弟子のオオノキのガキか！？ずいぶんタイムスリップ した気分だぜ 
 ガアラ　父さま…　久しぶりです 
 ガアラパパ　ガアラ守鶴はどこだ？ 
 ガアラ　そいつはもういない　オレはもう…父さまの造った人柱力ではない 

 滾る父への想い…　ガアラ初陣！！ 
 終わり★サーセイオ！！

---

Detachment surgery Oonoki dust 遁原 world! ! 
 Mu particle detachment surgery 遁原 world! ! 
 Pop a hole in the ground becomes a big ball clash 
 Preceded 遁 Oonoki dust ... is gonna force'll still intact. 
 Gaara of the sand and broken hands Gaarapapa hitting the ground (and stronger than before the power of that sand.) 

 Wait until the signal is Temari! 

 What it is ... I 遁 dust 水影 kid's second-generation disciples of the array Oonoki No! ? Let time slip feel that much 
 Gaara is a long time ... our father 
 Soo Hak Gaarapapagaara Where's? 
 Gaara has no more anymore Soitsu I made ... the power of our Father is not brave 

 Feelings toward his father. 滾Ru first battle Gaara! ! 
 ★ Saseio end! !


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Detachment surgery Oonoki dust 遁原 world! !
Mu particle detachment surgery 遁原 world! !
Pop a hole in the ground becomes a big ball clash 

DragonBall battle coming


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

aha...wtf???


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Spoilers.
-They talk about Orochimaru
-There is something about lightning and gold dust?
-Muu uses a jutsu?
-Temari is in this chapter.
-Onoki and Mu fight.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, full script time - Google Trans, don't fail me now.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

So it's mostly Onoki & Gaara vs. Edo Kages. There's something about RM Naruto in middle and there's something about Temari too.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto is mentioned in that chapter. Does he fight the kages or what?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 6, 2011)

lulz someone uses sealing jutsu

bee and naruto do continue fighting this chapter and we get gaara vs his dad just like the preview said.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the part about Naruto and Bee:

Round spiral! ! 
 Troy is attacked from above Chirinaru 
 NIN B! ! ! 
 To A Ninja! ! ? 
 What we Otchan Chirinaru okay! ! 

 Helmet! ! ? What's! ? 

 Ninja Bee as B! Why here? 
 Be safe either? OK? 
 Complete sealing of the wound with a cloth body A Ninja Troy. Come to this place is bad! If garbage on fellow white guy now ... 
 Do you know Bee 
 Naruto (de Chile Chile) (What do zombies guy I have been manipulated in the art of the Sakki Edotensei ... Nathan and I just look over to seal a move to stop doing this) 
 I have closed after being separated when run together to consolidate the defense of the headquarters and F B Shinobu ... 
 ♪ ♪ state identity was very contrary that F is a white guy Bee 
 Well B Ninja! ? 
 What if I go to where everyone Otchan of Chirinarubi 居Ru! ! 
 Biou! ! 
 Chirinarubi start running again.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto is problably just Rasengan'ing some Zetsus , but I don't know .

Chibinarubi it's chibi = small , naru = Naruto , bi = Kyuubi , so NAruto transformed into the mini fox mode ? What ? 

I hope I'm wrong ..


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

naruto gets some panel time as well.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick trans, Fourth Kazekage's jutsu involves controlling gold dust. 

Ohana describes Gaara's jutsu as "sand wave" (砂波), if anyone cares. It doesn't mean anything significant.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

It's about Naruto, Bee, they go against Edo Tensei. Seems like something about cloth sealing too.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Better translation of the last part. 



> Technique of [oonoki] dust 遁 field boundary exfoliation!! Technique of [muu] dust 遁 field boundary exfoliation!! The dust of generation ahead [oonoki] which the big hole opens in the land which becomes the ball which collides and can repel 遁…Power that way after all [ze]… When the [gaarapapa] land is hit, the hand of the sand of [gaara] deteriorates, (before compared to power of the [te] of the sand became strong…) Until there is [temari] signal, wait! As for second generation water shadow dust 遁 [tsu] [te] thing…　Never [are] [gaki] of [oonoki] of the pupil!? Extremely, the time [ze] [gaara] father who is the feeling which slips…　The [gaarapapagaara] Mori crane which is done after a long time is where? The [gaara] accompanying as for as for me who already am not another…It is not the human pillar power where the father made Boils thinking… to the father who　[gaara] first campaign!! End* [saseio]!!


----------



## Prototype (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Quick trans, Fourth Kazekage's jutsu involves controlling gold dust.



Gold dust, eh? Interesting. 
Thanks.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Someone translate the google translation for me, I'm not getting anything this time.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Who the hell is Troy?


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

kazekage has dust control as well?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

No that problably is Muu with Gold Dust while Oonki has some other sort of Dust , I don't know 

But no Genjutsu unfortenately , but I'll wait till chapter


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Yondaime Kazekage, Gold Dust? 

Sounds awesome, but I wonder what it does.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> There's something about Naruto too in the end...
> 
> Round spiral! !
> Troy is attacked from above Chirinaru
> ...



I think not. I think we see the real F fight and not the fake from last week.


Oh and it's not Troy, it's Toroi, it's another one of those Kumo names of the same name family as Darui, Samui, Atsui ets. I think Toroi means slow, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2011)

damn. 544 sucked so much ass then i get pulled back in with 545 and now i get see the edo kage battle. good stuff. hope muu pulls off some epic shit.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Do we finally have a name for Gaara's or the A's father? Anything on the Nidaime Mizukage?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

I perceived that Gaara's dad is Ru but Google Trans it's never viable


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think not. I think we see the real F fight and not the fake from last week.



Yeah, it's not Edo KAges they are fighting against. Pretty nonsense for most part but Naruto attack some "Troy" guy from above I think. Then they talk about sealing Edo Tenseis or something.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol Gold Dust, a Wrestler who use to dress in drag


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

madara is getting closer to the headquarters!!


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Quick trans, *Fourth Kazekage's jutsu involves controlling gold dust. *
> 
> Ohana describes Gaara's jutsu as "sand wave" (砂波), if anyone cares. It doesn't mean anything significant.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Alliance are fucked...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

2nd Mizukage or A's dad is called Troy.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> madara is getting closer to the headquarters!!



Madara's Pain vs. Tsunade & A?


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, it's not Edo KAges they are fighting against. Pretty nonsense for most part but Naruto attack some "Troy" guy from above I think. Then they talk about sealing Edo Tenseis or something.



It's Toroi, not Troy. XD

Oh and it doesn't mean clow either like I thought, but clumsy/ditzy.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

More like Shikaku VS Madara.

Raikage and Tsunade is to busy....


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

Gold Dust=Fairy Dust


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> 2nd Mizukage or A's dad is called Troy.



If that's the case then Naruto and Bee seem to arrive help Gaara & Onoki? It says Naruto attacking Troy from above.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> madara is getting closer to the headquarters!!



Shit is about to get real.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Kishi wouldn't call someone Troy , that look like a folcklore(sp) singer name in my country 

Problaby bad trans of a name . Someone already pointed out that it's Toroi


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Madara's Pain vs. Tenten?



Maybe


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Madara is going after the A and Tsunade? Why Madara, why?

Is Bee still with Naruto?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Where are my picks now ? Last week before full-script we had already seen Finger FRS


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Is Bee still with Naruto?



Seems like it.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2011)

From what I gather from Google Translate, which is very little, Mu and Onooki seem to face off some jutsu. Hope it actually happens. 

I bet Troy is a haxxed shinobi as well. 




vered said:


> madara is getting closer to the headquarters!!



Why doesn't he just teleport? Damn you plot!


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

About Toroi. He is an Edo from Kumogakure. Presumably he's one of the designs from the third Shippuden movie, as there was one who showed up with Asuma and Dan who was from Kumogakure.
He uses Magnetism Release (磁遁. It's different from Iron Sand, it seems) to kill two fodder, then gets hit with a Rasengan from Nardo. Bit of an anticlimax.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan shall stop madara.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

No matter what I can't get excited about seeing Gaara's father fight.  The dude was off paneled like fodder.  If anything I hope the chapter reveals that Orochimaru resorted to a sneak attack because his power.  Still wouldn't change his retarded death.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> From what I gather from Google Translate, which is very little, Mu and Onooki seem to face off some jutsu. Hope it actually happens.
> 
> I bet Troy is a haxxed shinobi as well.



So far the Kumo names were usually right on target in terms of their character. Atsui was hotblooded, Samui was cool, Darui was dull, so Toroi will no doubt be clumsy/ditzy like his or her name.


----------



## DeLarge (Jul 6, 2011)

alchemy1234 said:


> Dan shall stop madara.



 Kind of random.....


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

If Madara is going after Tsunade and A, do you think Tsunade will get away? She still hasn't run into Dan yet, and he last we've seen of him, he was freed.

Kakuzu and Dan: Freedom.

Kakuzu says "Phew" and the bindings to the Sand's Cloth Bind Technique is unraveling, he is also regenerating.

Dan is in the next panel, laying face down, also regenerating.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara is going after the A and Tsunade? Why Madara, why?
> 
> Is Bee still with Naruto?



Where does it say Madara going after A and Tsunade?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

So if Naruto beats a Edo, is he pulling a Sealing jutsu ? How does he beat him only with a Rasengan ? He already invented Fuuin Rasengan ?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

madara to headquarters?  I hope he actually fights, cause the edo pain's, despite their power, seem fillerish.  I rather see Itachi/Nagato vs Tsunade/A etc.  Or shit, maybe madara will surprise us, and one shot both kages.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 6, 2011)

At least we will finally get to see how much Gaara has developed after all this time I expect him to at least be as strong as SM Naruto/MS Sasuke.

Speaking of Sasuke why hasn't he shown up damn it I'm sick of waiting .


----------



## vagnard (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara is going after the A and Tsunade? Why Madara, why?
> 
> Is Bee still with Naruto?



Because Kishi's writting is subpar. 

Madara has changed his mind about capturing Naruto like 4 times?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait so Madara going after Fodder Hokage and A ?? The fuck are you doing Madara?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

Why does Madara need the Jin's to defeat Tsunade and A when he got Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So if Naruto beats a Edo, is he pulling a Sealing jutsu ? How does he beat him only with a Rasengan ? He already invented Fuuin Rasengan ?



I think there's some talk about cloth sealing after Naruto hits him. Not sure if it's about sealing that "Toroi".


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> About Toroi. He is an Edo from Kumogakure. Presumably he's one of the designs from the third Shippuden movie, as there was one who showed up with Asuma and Dan who was from Kumogakure.
> He uses Magnetism Release (磁遁. It's different from Iron Sand, it seems) to kill two fodder, then gets hit with a Rasengan from Nardo. Bit of an anticlimax.



Didn't the Sandaime Kazekage use his Magnetic powers to control iron specifically? He got the idea from watching the One Tails' former host.

Maybe this new guy has the same power but not using it in the same manner? Kinda similar to Deidara and Gari, both Blast Release users.


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

couldn't Troy  be like Troy horse?aka Naruto fighting some zetsu who are hiding  among alliance soldiers?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think there's some talk about cloth sealing after Naruto hits him. Not sure if it's about sealing that "Toroi".



I wanted my Fuuin Rasengan, so Naruto will just beat the shit out of the Edos while someone covers them in toilet paper ?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> About Toroi. He is an Edo from Kumogakure. Presumably he's one of the designs from the third Shippuden movie, as there was one who showed up with Asuma and Dan who was from Kumogakure.
> He uses Magnetism Release (磁遁. It's different from Iron Sand, it seems) to kill two fodder, then gets hit with a Rasengan from Nardo. Bit of an anticlimax.



i honestly thought that kishi had forgotten about that guy.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I wanted my Fuuin Rasengan, so Naruto will just beat the shit out of the Edos while someone covers them in toilet paper ?



I dont know but there's some talk about sealing for sure.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Because Kishi's writting is subpar.
> 
> Madara has changed his mind about capturing Naruto like 4 times?



No, that dude is definitely up to something, something awesome.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Didn't the Sandaime Kazekage use his Magnetic powers to control iron specifically? He got the idea from watching the One Tails' former host.
> 
> Maybe this new guy has the same power but not using it in the same manner? Kinda similar to Deidara and Gari, both Blast Release users.


Indeed. It was said that Sandaime Kazekage posessed a magnetic chakra.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Didn't the Sandaime Kazekage use his Magnetic powers to control iron specifically? He got the idea from watching the One Tails' former host.
> 
> Maybe this new guy has the same power but not using it in the same manner? Kinda similar to Deidara and Gari, both Blast Release users.



Maybe. The text doesn't mention Iron Sand, and the mechanics of it sound different from the 3rd Kazekage. You might be right, though.

Edit: Never mind. One of the fodders say "There is someone from Cloud who uses Magnetism Release?!". So there might be cases of it in different villages.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jul 6, 2011)

Can we please stop calling it dust jutsu. Atomic/Particle jutsu makes more sense.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's father uses the Gold Dust and the gold dust seems to have an advantage against Sand. Also Ohana remarks about I think Gaara's dad getting an eyeshadow similar to SM, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 6, 2011)

Both Sandaime Kazekage and Toroi has magnetic chakra but it's different? How is it?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Maybe. The text doesn't mention Iron Sand, and the mechanics of it sound different from the 3rd Kazekage. You might be right, though.



Can you elaborate? I'm trying to understand; whether the same or not, it still sounds really awesome.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

In everywhere I see translated Dust Release so that's why I call it .


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

Naruto rasengan'd an edo.  Wasn't he informed that they had to be sealed?  maybe he hasnt got to that...


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 6, 2011)

It should be logical that Madara Vs Naruto would be the final battle in this war...unless Sasuke decides to fight Naruto instead. Even if Naruto were to lose as Juubi is almost certain to appear he still needs more moments of badassness against at least one more tough opponent before that happens.

Basically the last chapter was a tease like when Madara took Nagato's Rinnegan and said that "It is time that I capture the 9 tails".

Kishi just builds anticipation but there is no way that Madara would fight Naruto(or even Bee) before all those edos are defeated and sealed(except maybe Itachi and Nagato who hold great plot relevance).


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Can we please stop calling it dust jutsu. Atomic/Particle jutsu makes more sense.



No, we'll call it Dust Release because that is preciously what it is. 

Okay, I admit, it sounds retarded.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm trying to understand; whether the same or not, it still sounds really awesome.


Too bad, Toroi will end up like Gari and whatever her name was :ho

He already had his two panels and now he will get sealed or something.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Because Kishi's writting is subpar.
> 
> Madara has changed his mind about capturing Naruto like 4 times?



Maybe Kishi is so good he's making Madara fuck with your mind. 

_Just as planned. _


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Too bad, Toroi will end up like Gari and whatever her name was :ho
> 
> He already had his two panels and now he will get sealed or something.



Gari and Pakura weren't sealed away yet. Last we'd seen of Kakashi, he still looked to have been on high alert; hopefully none of the Edos were sealed off panel as of yet.

Would suck, hard.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Too bad, Toroi will end up like Gari and whatever her name was :ho
> 
> He already had his two panels and now he will get sealed or something.



Gari is "alive" and kicking, good sir.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 6, 2011)

what fuck did happend to Gari and the other bitch


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Kishi is still using movie characters for KKG users?
I like it


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> what fuck did happend to Gari and the other bitch



They got off paneled


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I may have bad news for those who expected a lot from the edo kages. The way the spoiler reads Gaara is already about to unleash his counterattack to defeat his father next week and if that's the case the chances of the Edo kages doing much diminishes significantly.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Wait so Madara going after Fodder Hokage and A ?? The fuck are you doing Madara?



Are you calling Tsunade Fodder?

There is no way that A and Tsunade are going to be killed. Tsunade was already in comatose after that heavy battle with Pain. I think Madara is after something at Head Quarters.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Gari is "alive" and kicking, good sir.


I didn't say they got sealed. They aren't important characters. They had their 3 panels action and that's it, I very much doubt we'll see them again.

If Kishi was lazy enough not to allow Hanzou use Ninjutsu, he certainly won't waste time on Gari, Pakura and Toroi.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, we'll call it Dust Release because that is preciously what it is.
> 
> Okay, I admit, it sounds retarded.


i didnt think it made sense till i read this at the naruto wiki:


> It might be worth noting that there is a Japanese-Buddhist term referring to the smallest possible unit of matter: 微塵 (mijin; Literally meaning "minute dust"). This word is used in terms such as "chopping something into fine pieces" (微塵切り, mijingiri). The kanji for dust itself has an additional meaning of "something extremely small" and is an archaic way of writing 10-9. By the way, 10-9 metre would be a nanometre. That is, molecule-size.
> In other words, Dust Release is in no way a misnomer. It fits perfectly


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2011)

Why is Madara going after A and Tsunade? Why doesn't he make his move on the Jinchuuriki already? Why doesn't he teleport blitz anyone like he almost succeeded in doing with Minato?

This all better make sense, Kishi. Or I'll write a VERY angry letter... in my head. I'm too lazy to actually do it... <_<


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm trying to understand; whether the same or not, it still sounds really awesome.



My Japanese is far from perfect, which isn't a big help. But he uses his jutsu to steal their weapons from them, and tries to attack them. I just glimpsed through the text, since I can't do a full trans. But upon a reread Naruto finishes him before he can kill the two fodder, so I'm not sure we see his jutsu in full effect. Sadly I can't be more of a help.



Edward Newgate said:


> I didn't say they got sealed. They aren't important characters. They had their 3 panels action and that's it, I very much doubt we'll see them again.
> 
> If Kishi was lazy enough not to allow Hanzou use Ninjutsu, he certainly won't waste time on Gari, Pakura and Toroi.



Chances are they'll get oneshot by Nardo.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> what fuck did happend to Gari and the other bitch


Pakura you mean ? Well hopefully they were off paneled along with the seven swordsmen.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Are you calling Tsunade Fodder?
> 
> There is no way that A and Tsunade are going to be killed. Tsunade was already in comatose after that heavy battle with Pain. I think Madara is after something at Head Quarters.



Dat Mabui :ho


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think I may have bad news for those who expected a lot from the edo kages. The way the spoiler reads Gaara is already about to unleash his counterattack to defeat his father next week and if that's the case the chances of the Edo kages doing much diminishes significantly.



Sounds like a chapter of flashbacks between the two of them. The following week, they'll find closure, and then the Sandaime Kazekage will be sealed away, for good.

Positive that is what Kishi has planned.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> My Japanese is far from perfect, which isn't a big help. But he uses his jutsu to steal their weapons from them, and tries to attack them. I just glimpsed through the text, since I can't do a full trans. But upon a reread Naruto finishes him before he can kill the two fodder, so I'm not sure we see his jutsu in full effect. Unfortunately I can't be more of a help.


So it's not different from Sandaime's ability, huh.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> So it's not different from Sandaime's ability, huh.



More or less. Apparently the ability has existed in more than one village, going by what the two redshirts are saying.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> My Japanese is far from perfect, which isn't a big help. But he uses his jutsu to steal their weapons from them, and tries to attack them. I just glimpsed through the text, since I can't do a full trans. But upon a reread Naruto finishes him before he can kill the two fodder, so I'm not sure we see his jutsu in full effect. Unfortunately I can't be more of a help.
> 
> 
> 
> Chances are they'll get oneshot by Nardo.



Wish I could rep you again, thanks. 

Do you think we can consolidate all of your post and put them in the spoiler thread?


----------



## Grimzilla (Jul 6, 2011)

Perhaps Kumo stole something else that they haven't told anyone about. Seems they have all the important stuff hidden in this story


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

auem said:


> 4th kazekage most likely,if at all,faced some other edo by orochimaru....when he summoned shodai and nidai to battle sarutobi,both of their comments showed(nidai saying this kid is something...shodai feeling sorry for the shinobi world of today),that it was first time they were summoned...



agreed.  Orochimaru if he summoned any Edo at all, would most likely have summoned the 3rd Kazekage, the Iron sand wielder.  Or he actually told the 4th kazekage about his abilities in order to gain his trust in the upcoming invasion by showing him that he was very much capable of taking down the leaf.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> More or less. Apparently the ability has existed in more than one village, going by what the two redshirts are saying.


Well, atleast we find out how the ability is called...

Wait, did they actually name it?


----------



## bill1228 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoever fights Gaara mixes gold dust in with his sand to weigh it down, is what I've taken from a poor translation.

translator:


----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Perhaps Kumo stole something else that they haven't told anyone about. Seems they have all the important stuff hidden in this story



Don't fucking say Byakugan please.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

The Second Mizukage is the one who comments on and describes Gaara's and his dad's abilities. Looks like he'll be our Mean Gene Okerlund for this fight.



Edward Newgate said:


> Well, atleast we find out how the ability is called...
> 
> Wait, did they actually name it?



It just says Magnetism Release. The specific moves like the magnetic attraction aren't given names, it seems.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 6, 2011)

bill1228 said:


> Whoever fights Gaara mixes gold dust in with his sand to weigh it down, is what I've taken from a poor translation.



That's his father who uses the Gold Dust.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The Second Mizukage is the one who comments on and describes Gaara's and his dad's abilities. Looks like he'll be our Mean Gene Okerlund for this fight.
> 
> 
> 
> It just says Magnetism Release. The attacks aren't given names, it seems.



Fuck Yeah! 

Mustache man commentating; seems fitting for some reason. Was he given a name? What about Gaara's father?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

Magnetic jutsu  cool.

ohana posted that volume 57 release date is 8/4.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> The Second Mizukage is the one who comments on and describes Gaara's and his dad's abilities. So it seems he'll be our Mean Gene Okerlund for this fight.
> 
> 
> 
> It just says Magnetism Release. The attacks aren't given names, it seems.


That's fine. It's not like it has unnamed techniques, it's just magnetic chakra. That's what I wanted to know, because we didn't get to know the name of the ability itself. What is it called in Japanese? It must be something-ton like the rest of the Kekkai Genkai.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 6, 2011)

Seriously What the Fuck is Going on in this manga


Too Much Shit is Going on

Fuckin Kabuto stuffed anko up his ass and he has a fucking six coffin

madara said he was gonna link sasuke and naruto to gedo mezo, wants to rule the world with a sharingan moon, wants to seal kinkaku and ginkaku and bee's tentecle

White Zetsu is killing random shinobi

Black zetsu is fighting mizukakge and shit

where the fuck is kimmimaru and that kekei genkai cloud nin

Gari and Pakura fuckin dissapeard

Kakauzu off paneld . . . thee fuck

where the fuck is deidara

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON

KAKASHI VS 7 SWORDS . . . WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON

This War is Shit compared to one piece war and that war was bad too


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Perhaps Kumo stole something else that they haven't told anyone about. Seems they have all the important stuff hidden in this story



They didn't steal Magnetism Release, if you think that. They might, but it's reasonable to expect that it just exists in Cloud as well.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad Kishi finally brought the Kumo KG ninja back, even if it was only to get offed like a fodder. Pakura got a fairly decent showing so the chances of her getting off-paneled went up with this, though Gari could use some more exposition before he's gone.

Also, I'm thinking Kabuto or Madara will bring in some backup for the Edo Kage, Gaara's dad and Muu are goners and I seriously doubt the other two by themselves can hold off an entire division. Sandaime Raikage will survive until A gets there at least, no clue what Kishi will do with 2nd Mizukage.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

idk why, but i thought you were gonna say ohana posted the DB4 release date.  Got excited damnit


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

Every Villain needs a chick....Madara has none. So he will snap our lovely Mabui and let her do some dirty work. :ho


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> That's fine. It's not like it has unnamed techniques, it's just magnetic chakra. That's what I wanted to know, because we didn't get to know the name of the ability itself. What is it called in Japanese? It must be something-ton like the rest of the Kekkai Genkai.



It's just Magnetic Release. Something-ton, as you said. I don't remember the kana, but I'll look it up.

Edit: It's Jiton, lol.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> That's fine. It's not like it has unnamed techniques, it's just magnetic chakra. That's what I wanted to know, because we didn't get to know the name of the ability itself. What is it called in Japanese? It must be something-ton like the rest of the Kekkai Genkai.


Sesha mentioned it earlier 磁遁 ('Magnetism Release').
 - ji or shi
 - ton, 'release'


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What happened to Rock Lee springtime of Youth?



Comes out every so often in a different magazine. 


@Sesha thanks for all the clarification.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Sesha mentioned it earlier 磁遁 ('Magnetism Release').
> - ji or shi
> - ton, 'release'



So, you're telling me that the 3rd Kazekage would literally shit-on  his foes?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> where the fuck is kimmimaru and that kekei genkai cloud nin


The Kumo-nin reappears in this chapter. Toroi has Magnetism Release.


> Gari and Pakura fuckin dissapeard


Kabuto seems to have had them sit on the sidlines while the seven swordsmen did their thing.


> Kakauzu off paneld . . . thee fuck


Gedo Mazo's appearance seems to have freed Kakuzu and Dan.


> where the fuck is deidara


Most likely still in the puppet.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jul 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> A Kage will not believe what a villain got to say. The Kazekage in that scan is saying it as a fact. Therefore he witnessed it.
> 
> Orochimaru used Edo Tensei against the 4th Kazekage. Otherwise this Kazekage wouldn't have believed Orochimaru. Since you know, ET is a forbidden jutsu therefore not everyone has access to it. Orochimaru with Danzo's help achieved ET. This is something the 4th Kazekage has no knowledge off.



Him witnessing the Edo Tensei resurrection could've been a show of strength by Oro, in order to persuade the 4th kazekage who may have been reluctant to go with the invasion plan otherwise.  Just cause he witnesses it doesn't mean Oro actually used it against him.  And even if Oro did show him, it was either the 3rd kazekage, which would be more fitting, or the 2 hokages who weren't activated yet.  Altho I would think since Oro was trying to summon Minato as well in the 3rd coffin, that the rooftop fight against sarutobi was the first time he summoned shodai, niidaime, yondaime hokages (tried to with the 4th).  

So the 3rd kazekage summoning seems the best choice, and even then it could've been simply to show off Oro's skills/strength/full capabilities.   Much like how Kabuto showed Tobi the 5 Akatsuki Edo resurrections in order to prove his strength to him so that Tobi would agree to the alliance.

Personally, I think, if in fact the 3rd kazekage Edo was used against the 4th kazekage, then Gaara's dad most likely defeated that Edo since it's not in Kabuto's arsenal anymore, but then he goes on to suffer defeat by Kimmimaru since he would've been weakened from the Edo fight and Kimmimaru was at the peak of his strength.  A combination of those factors is the most likely scenario, but it'll be interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Toroi is wasting his Magenetic powers, giving Erik Lehnsherr a bad name.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

He's not the first Master of Magnetism that fails to impress. 

Someone should've been able to turn into liquid metal, like T-1000 or Mercury from X-Men. Would have been cooler than X-release.



Godaime Kazekage said:


> So, you're telling me that the 3rd Kazekage would literally shit-on  his foes?



He could steal their weapons, and give them a giant fistful of stolen weapons, ala Eustass Kid, if Kishimoto had that creativity.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 6, 2011)

so kishi is shifting the focus back to gaara and co., there is still hope


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so kishi is shifting the focus back to gaara and co., there is still hope



Yeah, he did kinda leave us hanging with them.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Bee : prepare to face my 8 sword-style ! 
Fodder Toroi : Lol *pulls weapons and stings Bee like a Bee


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

so gaaras dad use gold dust interesting and naruto takes out a zombie with rasengan. nice


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Bee : prepare to face my 8 sword-style !
> Fodder Toroi : Lol *pulls weapons and stings Bee like a Bee



He wouldn't get the 8th sword.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

I was obviously joking , but against Someone like Tenten who use purely weapons it's a fricking scary ability , that was my pooint


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Why is Madara going after A and Tsunade? Why doesn't he make his move on the Jinchuuriki already? Why doesn't he teleport blitz anyone like he almost succeeded in doing with Minato?
> 
> This all better make sense, Kishi. Or I'll write a VERY angry letter... in my head. I'm too lazy to actually do it... <_<


Tsunade being the grand dauther of the first hokage maybe have to do some thing whit it.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Yeah, he did kinda leave us hanging with them.



It's funny how they basically had a night-long stare contest so they could resume the fight on the morn.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

so madara is going after the kages. he probably wants to take out the last senju tsunade.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> It's funny how they basically had a night-long stare contest so they could resume the fight on the morn.



Yeah, they've staring each other down since late afternoon of the first day. That's incredible.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Look forward to that filler episode in the anime. "A Deadly Staring Contest in the Night".


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 6, 2011)

So now it's pretty much confirmed Chuukichi also has a bloodline, the question is what. Will it be more of the Acid Element or something new? Kishi has shown 9 different fusions not counting Jinton, maybe Chuukichi will have the last unknown.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh that last elemental fusion. Which reminds me what exactly is Light Release?


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Yeah, they've staring each other down since late afternoon of the first day. That's incredible.



That is incredible, indeed. Incredibly silly.


----------



## vered (Jul 6, 2011)

so naruto despite the TKB is pefectly able to continue fighting in RM as usual even using regular attacks like nothing.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Look forward to that filler episode in the anime. "A Deadly Staring Contest in the Night".


I'm already plucking my hair out of excitement.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Look forward to that filler episode in the anime. "A Deadly Staring Contest in the Night".



Kyuubi Naruto vs Orochimaru


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> So now it's pretty much confirmed Chuukichi also has a bloodline, the question is what. Will it be more of the Acid Element or something new? Kishi has shown 9 different fusions not counting Jinton, maybe Chuukichi will have the last unknown.



Can we think of a bloodline like ability that wasn't stated to be a bloodline ability out right? That's probably what he'll have.

It's happened twice now: Once with Hashirama's Wood Release, and a second with Sandaime Kazekage's Magnetism Release. Both were considered secret techniques that only they could use.

Obvious bloodlines, but you know.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 6, 2011)

I may be hyperventilating. Could it be? Could it really, _truly_ be?!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

So I'm guessing that Magnetism Release it's Raiton + Fuuton no ? 

Do we already know what every Bloodline represent in terms of the two Affinities used ? I'm pretty sure we don't have info on everyone , where is DB4 ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so naruto despite the TKB is pefectly able to continue fight in RM as usual even using regular attacks like nothing.



Seems like it. I still expect a new discussion with Kyubi very soon, maybe after Onoki & Gaara vs. Edo Kages has ended.


----------



## Sesha (Jul 6, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> So now it's pretty much confirmed Chuukichi also has a bloodline, the question is what. Will it be more of the Acid Element or something new? Kishi has shown 9 different fusions not counting Jinton, maybe Chuukichi will have the last unknown.



Being the classy fellow that I am, Fat Release is the obvious joke.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so naruto despite the TKB is pefectly able to continue fighting in RM as usual even using regular attacks like nothing.



Well, he does have a beastly amount of high quality Uzumaki chakra on his own. He's going to conveniently run out when the time is right.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

naruto will probably have to go save A and tsunade. the clone he left with hiro is probably close to where the kages are.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Naruto evolved it? How? On the grounds that his family mastered the art? Something he hadn't even known until 5 minutes prior to him relocking the seal?



The dude was pumped up with chakra. Thats how  The chap. was named," A new seal" for a reason.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So I'm guessing that Magnetism Release it's Raiton + Fuuton no ?
> 
> Do we already know what every Bloodline represent in terms of the two Affinities used ? I'm pretty sure we don't have info on everyone , where is DB4 ?



I was thinking it might by Doton + Raiton actually.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Well, he does have a beastly amount of high quality Uzumake chakra on his own. He's going to conveniently run out when the time is right.



Sounds about right, something Kishi would do.


----------



## Face (Jul 6, 2011)

vered said:


> so naruto despite the TKB is pefectly able to continue fighting in RM as usual even using regular attacks like nothing.



I'm not surprised considering how much chakra the kyuubi has.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait just where did it say that Madara is close to Head Quarters? I mean I didn't see his name on the translated script.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I was thinking it might by Doton + Raiton actually.


i dont think that would work since doton is suppose to be weak against raiton.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I was thinking it might by Doton + Raiton actually.



It's almost a given it will have Raiton , so we are left with Raiton + Fuuton , Raiton + Doton or Raiton + Katon 



Gabe said:


> i dont think that would work since doton is suppose to be weak against raiton.



Doton is stronger than Suiton and we still have a Mokuton , Katon + Suiton it's Futton ( Mei's Acid Mist ) , so you can add elemental affinities that have advantages with eachother .


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wait just where did it say that Madara is close to Head Quarters? I mean I didn't see his name on the translated script.



I don't see it either. Can you find 'Masked Man', maybe?


----------



## vagnard (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Maybe Kishi is so good he's making Madara fuck with your mind.
> 
> _Just as planned. _



I hope that was the case given Madara is my favourite character. 

But it's hard to keep your hopes after the travesty it was Nagato's redemption.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jul 6, 2011)

Did Naruto seal the edo tensei?  Sealing RASENGAN!.............................................................................................................................. 
no plz


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think that would work since doton is suppose to be weak against raiton.



Mokuton is Suiton + Doton and suiton is weak to doton.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think that would work since doton is suppose to be weak against raiton.


It has nothing to do with it.

One of Terumi's Kekkai Genkai is water+fire.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 6, 2011)

Shouldn't the chapter be already out by now ?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

i forgot about mei. with her combination


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

vagnard said:


> I hope that was the case given Madara is my favourite character.
> 
> But it's hard to keep your hopes after the travesty it was Nagato's redemption.



Well last chapter "confirmed" Madara couldnt be TNJ'd so there is still hope.


----------



## Kraken (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Yeah, they've staring each other down since late afternoon of the first day. That's incredible.


To be fair, Gaara's division is only at half strength and was told not to fight the enemy. Shikamaru took the other half to help Darui. Gaara was not suppose to fight the Edo Kages until Shikamaru's half returned with Darui's First Division. So right now Gaara is undermanned. 

I don't expect this battle to end until the backup arrives to finish it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Did Naruto seal the edo tensei?  Sealing RASENGAN!..............................................................................................................................
> no plz



a sealing rasengan would complete narutos variants. this is the only one left for naruto to create. 

but seriously  i think one of the suna cloths ninjas sealed it away cause something about cloth is also mentioned.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

Kraken said:


> To be fair, Gaara's division is only at half strength and was told not to fight the enemy. Shikamaru took the other half to help Darui. Gaara was not suppose to fight the Edo Kages until Shikamaru's half returned with Darui's First Division. So right now Gaara is undermanned.
> 
> I don't expect this battle to end until the backup arrives to finish it.



Fair enough. However, that doesn't explain why the edos wouldn't attack anyway. What reason would Kabuto have to wait for the enemy to get reinforcements?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Once with Hashirama's Wood Release, and a *second with Sandaime Kazekage's Magnetism Release*. Both were considered secret techniques that only they could use.


I don't remember _Satetsu_ being implied to be just a hijutsu. Chiyo's explanation seemed to mean Kekkei Genkai.


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2011)

so we get gaara vs his father (hope it's good) who never spoke to each other and i don't give a crap about (again, not that i don't like them but i just don't give a crap), but we don't get neji vs his father?


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wait just where did it say that Madara is close to Head Quarters? I mean I didn't see his name on the translated script.



here, just before the title of chapter, maybe it's a sidetext.



> 本部へ迫るマダラの軍勢！！


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Fair enough. However, that doesn't explain why the edos wouldn't attack anyway. What reason would Kabuto have to wait for the enemy to get reinforcements?



werent they attacking though? gaara's group was supposed keep them back with long ranged attacks.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> so we get gaara vs his father (hope it's good) who never spoke to each other and i don't give a crap about (again, not that i don't like them but i just don't give a crap), but we don't get neji vs his father?



Why would you care about Byakugan fodder and not Kage battle? 

Neji's dad was probably freed with Dan and Kakuzu when Gedo Mazo attacked.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 6, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> werent they attacking though? gaara's group was supposed keep them back with long ranged attacks.



Oh, I don't remember that.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 6, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Wait just where did it say that Madara is close to Head Quarters? I mean I didn't see his name on the translated script.





Klue said:


> I don't see it either. Can you find 'Masked Man', maybe?



"Spotted" is Madara. 



> *Spotted* close to the headquarters of the army! !
> 546 old and new shadow showdown! !


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 6, 2011)

Lol I wonder what Madara wants. Another secret weapon form Kumo? Or does he need a specific person? Someone we have met or who knows maybe A has a secret fighter.


----------



## Narosian (Jul 6, 2011)

chapters out.  Freedom


----------



## Hexa (Jul 6, 2011)

More particularly, it's "Madara no gunzei" or (Madara's military forces) that is close to the headquarters.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Do we already know what every Bloodline represent in terms of the two Affinities used ?


Mokuton = Doton, Suiton
Hyōton = Fūton, Suiton
Yōton = Doton, Katon
Ranton = Raiton, Suiton
Futton = Katon, Suiton
Bakuton = ?
Shakuton = ?

Suiton is completely paired off.
Doton, Fūton = ?
Doton, Raiton = ?
Fūton, Katon = ?
Fūton, Raiton = ?
Katon, Raiton = ?


----------



## ashher (Jul 6, 2011)

Madara is actually doing a smart thing by attacking HQ. The only reason that comes to me for which 2 kages would sit tight there, is to act as the final back up. Otherwise why let only B and Naruto go by themselves, why not the kages and force at HQ accompany them as well since they are bound to be targeted by madara/tobi? They must've planned to make their move only after tobi does, and then tobi would've had to fight with 2 jinchurikis and 2 kages, not to mention the others. By directly attacking the HQ,tobi is not allowing them to do that. Naruto and B is also engaged with zetsus to make their moves right now, and by the time they get the chance, tobi could finish HQ. Divide and conquer.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 6, 2011)

I assume wind/fire is scorch release.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

so madara was not going to the where A and tsuande were.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Madara is never mentioned in this chapter but it does seem like he just screwed with Kabuto.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 6, 2011)

the art was sloppy and that kumo nin got wasted. he shouldve been paired up with a side character.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol "snotnosed" 

he looks like he always has a cold...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

funny dude


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

I see what he did there.


----------



## Kage (Jul 6, 2011)

kishi made a funny.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 6, 2011)

I giggled.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so madara was not going to the where A and tsuande were.



I know, color me disappoint.


----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's Dad:


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice one,was it in the original or was it the translator?


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Hero of Shadows said:


> Nice one,was it in the original or was it the translator?



I don't know. Let me ask a translator.


----------



## Mongolia (Jul 6, 2011)

*Did anyone notice?*



It kinda seems like Naruto and Bee are holding hands in the second panel


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Read your signature picture.

Bitch please.


----------



## Mongolia (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Read your signature picture.
> 
> Bitch please.



Been there done that


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jul 6, 2011)

*Shouldnt the old Raikage have dodged the sand?*

Since I thought it would be obvious that he?s a speed monster as well...


----------



## Alenius (Jul 6, 2011)

Just that you can clearly see both of Bees hands.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 6, 2011)

bama **


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 6, 2011)

he could just be brute strength. and besides he's still in base, wait tell he pulls out the Black lightning shroud


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 6, 2011)

His boy is fast due to the Raiton shroud he doesnt have that


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes because he clearly had his lightning shroud up.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jul 6, 2011)

black lightning shroud 

probably blitzes minato


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 6, 2011)

He can just tank it.

Not a problem.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 6, 2011)

He's probably brute strenght and black lightning, whereas his son is brute strength and speed.


----------



## Aldric (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope he doesn't have exactly the same fighting style as his son

Who am I kidding

Of course he will


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kimimarox said:


> Since I thought it would be obvious that he?s a speed monster as well...



Part of the plot my friend.


----------



## Namikaze-Minato (Jul 6, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> His boy is fast due to the Raiton shroud he doesnt have that


 
how do you know. did you notice the giant lightning bolt on his chest...does that tell you anything


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 6, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> His boy is fast due to the Raiton shroud he doesn't have that


he is faster with his raiton shroud but he is still very fast in base; this was confirmed quite a few times.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> His boy is fast due to the Raiton shroud he doesnt have that



A's reflexes in base are on par with Minato's.


----------



## Mongolia (Jul 6, 2011)

Alenius said:


> Just that you can clearly see both of Bees hands.



Naww.. his second hand is covered under Naruto's


----------



## Setas1999 (Jul 6, 2011)

Best chapter in ages.Gaara about to kick ass and this is only his first fight.that means that more awesomes awaits.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Pok?mon said:


> Naww.. his second hand is covered under Naruto's



That's nice bro.


----------



## Penance (Jul 6, 2011)

Pok?mon said:


> Naww.. his second hand is covered under Naruto's



Naruto's hand is wide open, with nothing inside...

Nice try, though...


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 6, 2011)

*Do you expect the Edo Kages to be trolled too?*

Like all the other Edo Tenseis we have seen[Hanzo, 6 Tailed Kinkaku, Asuma, Dan] do you think the Edo Kages will be trolled as well?


----------



## dream (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope that they aren't but I expect the worst.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Dan was freed, just so you know.

I liked Hanzo's suicide and Asuma was taken out in a good enough way for me.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 6, 2011)

Hanzo and Asuma weren't trolled o.? And no, I don't think anybody gets trolled...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 6, 2011)

*roll eyes*

They'll be defeated, not trolled.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Gaara's dad will be Talk no jutsu'd for the record.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

TNJ > Muu and 4th Kazekage


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

None of the Edos were trolled.

The simple fact that Hanzou skills declined kept him out of trolling discussions, and I could make similar cases for the others. The real issue is that some of our expectations aren't being met.

Reasonable people would bring their own expectations into question.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Dan was freed, just so you know.
> 
> I liked Hanzo's suicide and Asuma was taken out in a good enough way for me.



In Hanzo's case, he still didn't showcase anything that would place him as Kage lvl.



Raidoton said:


> Hanzo and Asuma weren't trolled o.? And no, I don't think anybody gets trolled...


Yes, yes they were.


----------



## Taijukage (Jul 6, 2011)

Woooo! Gaara-san! Seems he's impressing his dad with his power but the 4th has the perfect counter to the sand jutsus. Could be in for a long fight. And this is only his first fight apparently, so he will win and move on to fighting the Mizukage/Raikage. Best Chapter in ages. Couldn't stand the talk no jutsu/jesusruto crap. 
Seems Kabuto got trolled. 
I do wonder now how the 4th Kaze got killed. He seems too dangerous to be done in easily.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder who will create a Itachi thread this week.


----------



## Synn (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sure they will put up a good fight.


----------



## navy (Jul 6, 2011)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> In Hanzo's case, he still didn't showcase anything that would place him as Kage lvl.



In my opinion i dont think showcasing hax jutsu is a requirement to being strong/kage or a good character. I think Kishi feels this way too, but of course some want eye popping techniques and such and i can accept there opinion

The fact that Pain said Hanzo could still defeat him while he was in his prime is a testament to his kage level strength.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 6, 2011)

They will get trolled, and hard.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 6, 2011)

navy said:


> Dan was freed, just so you know.
> 
> I liked Hanzo's suicide and Asuma was taken out in a good enough way for me.





Raidoton said:


> Hanzo and Asuma weren't trolled o.? And no, I don't think anybody gets trolled...





Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *roll eyes*
> 
> They'll be defeated, not trolled.





Klue said:


> None of the Edos were trolled.
> 
> The simple fact that Hanzou skills declined kept him out of trolling discussions, and I could make similar cases for the others. The real issue is that some of our expectations aren't being met.
> 
> Reasonable people would bring their own expectations into question.



This is pretty much how I see it. "Troll" is just fan made, and over used way too much. I think it's best to just use it in a jokingly manner...so long as the joke is funny, other wise it's hardly a credible term for a story in any form.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jul 6, 2011)

*"Not just a 2 year time skip..."*

just testing the waters
 Oh yes it was......


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 6, 2011)

He was referring to time between his death and today


----------



## saiyanjw (Jul 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He was referring to time between his death and today



This..
/thread


----------



## chauronity (Jul 6, 2011)

I loved Kishi being self-sarcastic.


----------



## butcher50 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kishi's breaking the 4th wall.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jul 6, 2011)

Do I expect them to be trolled? In a word, yes.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Jul 6, 2011)

chauronity said:


> I loved Kishi being self-sarcastic.




Yeah  i agree  .


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jul 6, 2011)

Was that the first time Kishi broke the 4th wall?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 6, 2011)

This chapter was amazing pek

Epic kage action and a meeting between Gaara and his father.


----------



## Klue (Jul 6, 2011)

Namikaze-Minato said:


> how do you know. did you notice the giant lightning bolt on his chest...does that tell you anything



Are you implying that a bolt shaped scar is a symbol of speed?


----------



## Motochika (Jul 6, 2011)

DAT KAGE ACTION!

However I want to see the Mizukage and Raikage get in the fray as well.


----------



## Maerala (Jul 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you implying that a bolt shaped scar is a symbol of speed?



Didn't you know? Harry Potter's one speedy mofo.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 6, 2011)

Since last week I made a bit of a mess, let me go on record that overall I quite enjoyed this week's chapter.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 6, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Okay you're on , but he'll be a Genjutsu user for sure




ill take my rep now please


----------



## Crona (Jul 6, 2011)

I liked this chapter because its action between the kages.  I'm just hoping Naruto doesn't pop out of nowhere and solo the kages next chapter


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Now this one could be one of the most epic fight of Naruto if it's not screwed up and end in 1 and a half chapter like all the other Edo tensei fight ...lets cross our finger and hope this will be a good fight


----------



## lathia (Jul 7, 2011)

Prediction. 

The kages share their life stories and this non-important battle ends in 2 chapters, Hanzou vs Mifune style.

Back to Naruto, Madara, Kabuto, and Sasuke please.


----------



## takL (Jul 7, 2011)

i just love as how Gaara still calls his father "Toh-sama( my lord father/ my dear father)"
breeding tells.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jul 7, 2011)

*Lol Nidaime Mizukage*

boss.

"This wasn't some two year timeskip huh?"
What was he expecting Muu Shippuuden?


----------



## navy (Jul 7, 2011)

All of his lines were funny.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2011)

lathia said:


> Prediction.
> 
> The kages share their life stories and this non-important battle ends in 2 chapters, Hanzou vs Mifune style.
> 
> Back to Naruto, Madara, Kabuto, and Sasuke please.



I guess you meant to post in the Chapter 547 Prediction Thread, right?


----------



## lathia (Jul 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> I guess you meant to post in the Chapter 547 Prediction Thread, right?



Yeah, made a mistake .


----------



## Lawless1227 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Don't know if...*

Don't know if anyone else caught it but did anyone else love the little two year time skip reference ^_^

and escaped C0


----------



## eyeknockout (Jul 8, 2011)

yea, it got me thinking how the mizukage is exactly as clueless as naruto. destined to fight?


----------



## Yuna (Jul 8, 2011)

I was gonna create a thread about it as well. I wonder what the original Japanese was. The wording is likely a reference joke by the translator due to a similar wording in the original Japanese (something along the lines of "I guess more than 2 years passed...").


----------



## Kazuya Mishima (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Algol (Jul 8, 2011)

yeah i caught it. thought it was funny. wonder if the original japanese was the same


----------



## HInch (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah that made me laugh. The Mizukage seems to be a breath fresh air when compared to a lot of other kages.


----------



## Lawless1227 (Jul 8, 2011)

I knew it couldn't get passed all of you sly devils ^_^


----------



## Friday (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah it was pretty awesome.. now we just have to wait for some awesome feats to top it off.


----------



## Kisuke (Jul 8, 2011)

*Did any of you...*

...Also read whatever the Nidaime Mizukage said in Hidan's anime voice? For some reason it fits for me


----------



## HInch (Jul 8, 2011)

I certainly shall now.


----------



## Tregis (Jul 8, 2011)

I did.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 8, 2011)

No, I had a better fitting voice in my head!


----------



## Klue (Jul 8, 2011)

Which was?


----------

